# COPS: Does TV get any better than this?



## janry

I just love this show. I always have a few episodes recorded on TiVo for a time killer. Just love seeing trash busted.


----------



## tase2

janry said:


> I just love this show. I always have a few episodes recorded on TiVo for a time killer. Just love seeing trash busted.


Always have at least 15 episodes saved up.

LOVE this show!!!


----------



## Donbadabon

I only like it when they have chick fights, guns, or car chases.
When they do the domestic abuse stories, I don't find that entertaining.


----------



## dianebrat

My favorite of the guilty pleasures!

No matter how down you can get, just sit and watch an episode of COPS and you realize how decent your life is.


----------



## Neenahboy

I'm a huge fan of the Taser episodes. :up:


----------



## tase2

I enjoy watching and listening to the perps make up story after unbelievable story as they try and lie their way out of trouble. Some of them are just hilarious.


----------



## dianebrat

nothing beats watching them get out of the drivers seat of a car, on camera, and then proclaim to the arresting officer "no officer, you're mistaken, I was not driving the car"

those are the priceless COPS moments.


----------



## pkscout

God I hope TV gets better than this. If COPS is the best TV has to offer I think I will poke my eyes out and throw out my TV, maybe not in that order.


----------



## DougF

I like watching when I just happen across it. When I had a Season Pass, I never watched it, though.


----------



## MikeD99

Neenahboy said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Taser episodes. :up:


Tazed and Confuzed?

Mike D.


----------



## janry

pkscout said:


> God I hope TV gets better than this. If COPS is the best TV has to offer I think I will poke my eyes out and throw out my TV, maybe not in that order.


There's something wrong with you.


----------



## phox_mulder

"These aren't my pants"


phox


----------



## jsmeeker

Thos aren't my drugs. They belong to my friend.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

How come the Cops crew didn't tag along on the Michael Vick raid?
Come on Fox, you're supposed to be covering all things NFL.


----------



## janry

jsmeeker said:


> Thos aren't my drugs. They belong to my friend.


and "I don't know how that got in my pocket/underwear/bra/body cavity".


----------



## Fish Man

I love it when the suspect pulls the baggie of drugs out of their pocket or the car, tosses it into the weeds, 5 cops see them do it, the COPS videographer caught it on tape (which they get a copy of for court), that means the millions of us viewers saw it and then:

One of the 5 cops who saw it asks: "What was that you just tossed into the weeds?"

"Toss? I didn't toss anything!"

The entire TV audience is thinking: *You don't see that camera crew taping everything you are doing, moron?!*

Hilarious!! 

One of my favorite shows.


----------



## Neenahboy

My favorite was when these two morons in Vegas stole a hard plastic flamingo from the hotel right in front of a passing cop. Classic.


----------



## rondotcom

jsmeeker said:


> Thos aren't my drugs. They belong to my friend.


"Of course Miss Lohan. Now mind your head so it won't get bumped as I place you in the back of my patrol cruiser"


----------



## janry

Neenahboy said:


> My favorite was when these two morons in Vegas stole a hard plastic flamingo from the hotel right in front of a passing cop. Classic.


I think I remember that one. Didn't they grab it up, haul it their car, discover the car was too small  so they then threw the flamingo behind some bushes or a fence.

The flamingo was like 3 times the size of their rice rod.

"But we really didn't steal it."

"It was a college dare, it wasn't stealing."


----------



## Neenahboy

janry said:


> I think I remember that one. Didn't they grab it up, haul it their car, discover the car was too small  so they then threw the flamingo behind some bushes or a fence.


Yep. They ended up paying $1500 in damages because they chipped it when they threw it in the bushes.


----------



## spikedavis

The taser single handled saved the show COPS. They should have just a "taser" special.


----------



## dianebrat

spikedavis said:


> They should have just a "taser" special.


Pretty sure they've had a few taser special episodes actually.


----------



## Kamakzie

I watch this show every Saturday night...


----------



## Enrique

I love that one were an old guy is under a bridge(in a green van) with a hooker, The officer(Dustin) asks the guy "Does you wife know were you at?" that on always make me lol.


----------



## supasta

:up:


----------



## Fish Man

dianebrat said:


> Pretty sure they've had a few taser special episodes actually.


Those episodes are subtitled "Tazed and Confused".

They've had at least three of them, maybe four or more.

And what a case for the effectiveness of tazers those episodes are!! 

The suspect will be arrogant and cursing and swearing and resisting and fighting and then "ZAP tick-tick-tick-tick...." And the suspect is a cowering glob of jelly on the ground saying, "I'm sorry officer, I'm sorry! I'll cooperate! I won't resist! I'm sorry! Please don't do that again!"  :up:


----------



## Honora

I love the show, but I wish there was a way to find out how things turned out. 

Were these people convicted of anything? Did the person who was beaten/shot/stabbed recover? Did the stupid woman let her boyfriend/husband back in the house after he got released from jail? (There was one show where this sweet little girl asked the female cop if she could go home with her. She knew her mom would take him back even if he was beating her and taking all their money for drugs.)

And I remember one where the perp got cuffed pretty quietly, but when he was put in the car he started bashing his head against the partition. Then they had to drag him out and hogtie him for his own safety. I wondered if this jerk tried to claim police brutality later. (Of course his lawyer would have taken one look at the tape and said, "Shut up, you're taking the plea bargain.")

Does anyone know if there is a place to find out?


----------



## d-dub

My favorite:

Bad guy, tazed for the 4th time for struggling with officers: "AUUUUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!! Stop doing that, it HURTS!!!"

 :up:


----------



## janry

Honora said:


> I love the show, but I wish there was a way to find out how things turned out.


I understand police officers have often expressed the same sentiment especially when they are new. They bust somebody and never know the final outcome. They break up a domestic fight and never know what happened.

They just go to the scene, do what they have to, fill out the paper work and move on to the new case. Sometimes they have to appear in court but probably not very often.

I doubt the show chops the story off for that reason, but it just happens to work out that way. It gives a little more appreciation for their job.


----------



## tase2

janry said:


> I understand police officers have often expressed the same sentiment especially when they are new. They bust somebody and never know the final outcome. They break up a domestic fight and never know what happened.
> 
> They just go to the scene, do what they have to, fill out the paper work and move on to the new case. Sometimes they have to appear in court but probably not very often.
> 
> I doubt the show chops the story off for that reason, but it just happens to work out that way. It gives a little more appreciation for their job.


I only saw a follow-up one time. It was with a suicidal teen with a drug situation. He was not arrested for whatever reason (I can't remember). After the segment they put a graphic stating that that teen did in fact commit suicide shortly thereafter. Sad


----------



## Gregor

My favorite is the "Ho Ho Ho" Christmas special


----------



## rhuntington3

I like to watch shows from Houston or Dallas and try to spot where they are in the city.


----------



## tomjul629

I work for a PD outside of Boston and several episodes were taped here in the 90's. One of the episodes included an arestee being shot on camera. Still the only taped shoting on Cops. Before my time on the Dept. but the guys all enjoyed them tagging along and would like to have them return.


----------



## dianebrat

tomjul629 said:


> I work for a PD outside of Boston and several episodes were taped here in the 90's. One of the episodes included an arestee being shot on camera. Still the only taped shoting on Cops. Before my time on the Dept. but the guys all enjoyed them tagging along and would like to have them return.


Tom,

They've been doing a few shoots in Lowell this year (I have to assume they've been filmed in the last year or so)

Not quite as impressive as when they were in Boston, I still see those in the repeats, but I was surprised to see the location tag as "Lowell" this year

Diane


----------



## murgatroyd

I prefer E-Force .

You got your wrongdoers, you got your LEOs -- and sometimes -- you got hurricanes. And gators. 

Jan


----------



## Fish Man

My nephew's wife's brother (kind of far removed, I know) is a camera man for COPS.

According to my nephew's wife, her brother really loves his job! Sounds to me like it would be a blast!

He works mostly in Florida. I've noticed that over the past 4 or 5 seasons a high percentage of the segments are from various parts of Florida.


----------



## cpalma

I don't watch Cops. Haven't in years. However, I was flipping the other week and saw the one from "Lowell". I, of course, had to stop and gawk because it was my neck of the woods.


----------



## janry

I loved episode this week when they busted a guy for stealing copper wire. The perp was wearing a C.O.P.S. t-shirt.


----------



## MrGreg

I've been watching a lot more COPS since the strike. I wonder if their ratings have gone up.


----------



## nataylor

Loved the first episode on Saturday where the cop was chasing a guy off-road, got stuck, and started a brush fire that destroyed his cruiser.


----------



## nataylor

janry said:


> I loved episode this week when they busted a guy for stealing copper wire. The perp was wearing a C.O.P.S. t-shirt.


Yeah, I think this was a "Stupid Behavior" special. Which makes the cop losing his car to a fire even funnier, since the criminal got away.


----------



## Kamakzie

nataylor said:


> Loved the first episode on Saturday where the cop was chasing a guy off-road, got stuck, and started a brush fire that destroyed his cruiser.


I wonder if Officer Firestarter is still employed?


----------



## janry

nataylor said:


> Loved the first episode on Saturday where the cop was chasing a guy off-road, got stuck, and started a brush fire that destroyed his cruiser.












Don't you know he wished the C.O.P.S. crew wasn't riding with him that day.

It reminded me of the episode where a cop decided to follow an off-road motorcyle down some railroad tracks. He gat jammed up in the tracks, had to radio to have trains diverted, then have a tow truck come snatch him off the tracks. I bet the front end of that cruiser was bent to hell and back.


----------



## verdugan

I like it when they film in Camden County and Earl, Randy, and the gang make it on the show


----------



## dianebrat

nataylor said:


> Yeah, I think this was a "Stupid Behavior" special. Which makes the cop losing his car to a fire even funnier, since the criminal got away.


He got away from that officer, but they said that he was picked up a bit later trying to swim a river fully clothed.. (I swear.. you just can't make this stuff up..no one would believe it)

Diane


----------



## vertigo235

Since there is nothing on, I should record this as well. 

We also started watching Speeders, that's a fairly entertaining show too.


----------



## janry

You might also check out "Street Patrol". It is almost identical to "COPS". It is a new series done by the same people. Don't know why they felt a new series was necessary, but there it is anyway.


----------



## nataylor

Also from at least one of the guys who started Cops is a series called Jail. Also amusing.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

Rarely watch, but it is entertaining if I stumble across it. I annoy my wife by doing my announcer voice: "Suspects are presumed innocent until proven guilty in a court of law" or however that goes.

You have to feel sorry for the camera & sound guys running with all that gear when Johnny Law has to break into a sprint after some dude.

How they get these idiot perps to consent to showing their faces in the program is beyond me. Don't they have to sign some sort of release for the producers? It seems they only have to blur/obscure a small number of people.

Aren't the newer eps in HD, too?


----------



## janry

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> How they get these idiot perps to consent to showing their faces in the program is beyond me. Don't they have to sign some sort of release for the producers? It seems they only have to blur/obscure a small number of people.


Well, they are idiots. 

Actually, I wonder if they do really need consents for the perps. It's a news type thing. I don't see why they would need the consents. If you watch some of the old episodes, you see more blurring than recent episodes. I'd bet they did it in early days to cover their butts but probably have enough precedent now till they don't worry about it.

The innocent bystanders are a different matter.


----------



## dianebrat

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Aren't the newer eps in HD, too?


I had thought they were HD, but over on TVSquad they were very adamant that they were 480p-wide and then upconverted at the network.

All i know is that's some nice 480p if that's the case.


----------



## nataylor

I just watched an episode of Street Patrol. It's also by produced by Langley, who was one of the guys who started Cops and now also does Jail. Funny thing is, based on clothing, hair, and vehicle styles (along with the lack of Tasers), it appears Street Patrol is using old footage. It's probably stuff that was on the cutting room floor for Cops (of which I'm sure there is a lot).


----------



## DreadPirateRob

verdugan said:


> I like it when they film in Camden County and Earl, Randy, and the gang make it on the show


 +1


----------



## newsposter

yes they need consent, just saw a behind the scenes show. 

watch parking wars if you want more fun too!


----------



## mattack

Donbadabon said:


> When they do the domestic abuse stories, I don't find that entertaining.


Even the guy that got covered in flour when he had a fight with his wife?


----------



## PhillyJimbo

newsposter said:


> yes they need consent, just saw a behind the scenes show.


Don't they offer the perps (more) money to get the consent?


----------



## newsposter

the show staff doing the interview strongly suggested that these guys are nuts for wanting to be on tv after some of the stuff they do but they do sign...every one of them unless they are blurred. I seriously doubt any money ever changes hands. and nothing on that show indicated it did.


----------



## drumorgan

I noticed it now being called "Cops 2.0", and is sort of a mix between Cops and Pop Up Video. Old episodes, but re-issued with trivia popups.


----------



## nataylor

drumorgan said:


> I noticed it now being called "Cops 2.0", and is sort of a mix between Cops and Pop Up Video. Old episodes, but re-issued with trivia popups.


Yeah, that's on G4. They did that with Star Trek, too.


----------



## janry

I don't like 2.0. Too distracting.


----------



## janry

nataylor said:


> Also from at least one of the guys who started Cops is a series called Jail. Also amusing.


This past week, the new episode of "Jail" had a segment in Vegas and was of OJ's rearrest. Pretty interesting.


----------



## daperlman

Dude I LOVE Cops. I have so many favorites I can't even begin recount them all... but here are a few good ones (that have made me the man I am today)
-Arizona Cop chases suspect off road and sets his own Police Cruiser ablaze, cruiser explodes and suspect escapes
-Insane guy with the insects stolen from a museum "You are going to hurt my little animals"
-Domestic dispute that ends in cheese being forced into the females mouth and forcing her dentures out the 5th story window. Charges are dropped and Police spend 1 hour searching for dentures

Of course nothing tops this drunk dude tagging a parked car


----------



## verdugan

daperlman said:


> Of course nothing tops this drunk dude tagging a parked car


That was hilarious, but it wasn't COPS. I recognized the voice of the announcer (how sad is that?). His name escapes me right now, but he used to be a Sheriff and does a show mostly from dashboard cams. It airs on cable, but i don't remember if it is on FX or Spike.


----------



## nataylor

verdugan said:


> That was hilarious, but it wasn't COPS. I recognized the voice of the announcer (how sad is that?). His name escapes me right now, but he used to be a Sheriff and does a show mostly from dashboard cams. It airs on cable, but i don't remember if it is on FX or Spike.


John Bunnell


----------



## verdugan

nataylor said:


> John Bunnell


Thank you. That's the guy. Who knew he has his own video game? http://www.funny-games.biz/fugitivetakedown.html


----------



## daperlman

verdugan said:


> That was hilarious, but it wasn't COPS. I recognized the voice of the announcer (how sad is that?). His name escapes me right now, but he used to be a Sheriff and does a show mostly from dashboard cams. It airs on cable, but i don't remember if it is on FX or Spike.


Yeah I know that. 
John Bunnell however WAS a cameo on COPS a lot. But he is known for World Wildest... I think


----------



## newsposter

last year (on courtv i think) they had wildest parties with the cops patrolling party areas like lakes used for those 'special' events. tons of drunk idiots there and a few bikinis too.


----------



## janry

I loved the segment from California in this weeks show where two car theives bailed from a stolen car after a chase. When the camera first picked up one of the thieves, he was laying by himself on the grass, on his stomach with his arms stretched out to the side. No cops near him. Then about 5 cop jumped on him and started yelling "Quit resisting".


----------



## yaddayaddayadda

mattack said:


> Even the guy that got covered in flour when he had a fight with his wife?


That's one of my all time favorite segments! IIRC it wasn't just flour, they practically emptied their pantry throwing food at each other...flour, eggs, jelly...


----------



## nataylor

Loved tonight's episodes. First, guy crashes after chase, airbag deployed, etc. They throw him out of the car and he "acts" unconscious. Second, guy gets busted for having crack in his wallet while wearing a t-shirt that says "I don't look for trouble, it finds me."


----------



## daperlman

nataylor said:


> Loved tonight's episodes. First, guy crashes after chase, airbag deployed, etc. They throw him out of the car and he "acts" unconscious. Second, guy gets busted for having crack in his wallet while wearing a t-shirt that says "I don't look for trouble, it finds me."


Holy crap That dude hit the car in the quick trip?! Some dude pumping gas went flying


----------



## steve614

One episode that had me ROFL was with the little person in Vegas.
Highlight was the guy tried to climb a light pole to get away from the cop, but the whole segment was amusing. 

Another thing about Cops...pay attention, and you can learn how to NOT get busted.


----------



## moondoggie

steve614 said:


> One episode that had me ROFL was with the little person in Vegas.
> Highlight was the guy tried to climb a light pole to get away from the cop, but the whole segment was amusing.
> 
> Another thing about Cops...pay attention, and you can learn how to NOT get busted.


One yeah, he was one funny little person! Doing the back handsprings down Las Vegas Blvd...


----------



## daperlman

nataylor said:


> Loved tonight's episodes. First, guy crashes after chase, airbag deployed, etc. They throw him out of the car and he "acts" unconscious. Second, guy gets busted for having crack in his wallet while wearing a t-shirt that says "I don't look for trouble, it finds me."


Just watched the second ep with that dude wearing the shirt. I love Uncle Jean's 'how'd that rock get into my wallet' act. And the other dude's righteous indignation "I can't believe this... man this is unbelievable"


----------



## janry

I guess we've all learned a valuable lesson from Harold. Clean you wallet out daily. You just never know if someone is stashing their stash behind your SS card.

Edited to correct the perp's name. The perp in the picture is Harold. The confusion came about because they were riding in mini van that belonged to the driver's Uncle Gene.


----------



## daperlman

janry said:


> I guess we've all learned a valuable lesson from Uncle Gene. Clean you wallet out daily. You just never know if someone is stashing their stash behind your SS card.


:up: wouldn't you know it he just quit drinkin and druggin... and some joker sticks a dimebag of crack in his wallet


----------



## Bierboy

janry said:


> *COPS: Does TV get any better than this?*
> I just love this show. I always have a few episodes recorded on TiVo for a time killer. Just love seeing trash busted.


Surely you jest?


----------



## janry

Bierboy said:


> Surely you jest?


Nope.


----------



## Bierboy

janry said:


> Nope.


That's just sad....sorry....the show is just pathetic IMO.


----------



## janry

Bierboy said:


> That's just sad....sorry....the show is just pathetic IMO.


I'm glad you shared that information with us. I'm sure we will all change our minds now, and the show will be cancelled.


----------



## janry

I watched an old COPS episode (1996) from Kansas City last night.

Guy picked up a street walker (she was fugly) and the cop caught them in the act.

The problem was the man was on a "check run" for his wife's business. It was a very big deal so the cop let him call his wife on the cell phone to tell her she would have to make the "check run". Why? "Honey. Uhh, maybe I shouldn't call you that. I've just been arrested...... ah, prostitution." He puts the phone down and says to the Cop "she hung up".

God, I felt a little (just a little) sorry for the guy. The prostitute was really ugly and he admitted to the cop he wasn't using a condom.

I just kept thinking how ugly this guy's wife must be.


----------



## logicman1

After listening to the perps on Cops you might almost think there's an instructional course offered named "So You Want To Be On Cops"...

Instructor: Repeat after me "What'd I do?"
Class in unison: "What'd I do?"
Instructor: Very good, now "That's not my crack pipe."
...


----------



## newsposter

janry said:


> I watched an old COPS episode (1996) from Kansas City last night.
> 
> Guy picked up a street walker (she was fugly) and the cop caught them in the act.


i think i remember that! was it a minivan under a bridge or near a bridge? He was really worried about that check run.


----------



## philw1776

Gotta luv COPS.
I'd forgotten about it (not a big TV watcher). Thanks to 'youse guys' I'll look for it.
Ever notice how many perps aren't wearing shirts?


----------



## newsposter

i've never seen COPS in snowy weather or really cold climates..


----------



## logicman1

newsposter said:


> i've never seen COPS in snowy weather or really cold climates..


Too rough on the camera guy who has to run behind the foot chases lugging heavy equipment?


----------



## Neenahboy

They've been in Anchorage a few times, IIRC.


----------



## Fish Man

Neenahboy said:


> They've been in Anchorage a few times, IIRC.


Yes, but in summer time.

I've been a fan of Cops, and probably seen every episode, with re-runs to re-catch things, and all, since its first season.

I can't remember any episode segment with snow on the ground.


----------



## verdugan

Fish Man said:


> Yes, but in summer time.
> 
> I've been a fan of Cops, and probably seen every episode, with re-runs to re-catch things, and all, since its first season.
> 
> I can't remember any episode segment with snow on the ground.


Requirement #1 for being on COPS is not to be wearing a shirt. If it gets too cold, you can't do that.


----------



## janry

newsposter said:


> i think i remember that! was it a minivan under a bridge or near a bridge? He was really worried about that check run.


Yes. It might have been a minivan or SUV. But what struck me is the guy seemed about 60, fairly bright, clean-cut, and well dressed. And his wife apparently had her own business. So, this guy decides to pick up a crack whore with missing teeth and scabs on her arm, and not for a BJ. He was in there and not even using a condom. Seriously, I was shocked. I can't imagine. Then, he apparently even signed the release.


----------



## Fish Man

janry said:


> Yes. It might have been a minivan or SUV. But what struck me is the guy seemed about 60, fairly bright, clean-cut, and well dressed. And his wife apparently had her own business. So, this guy decides to pick up a crack whore with missing teeth and scabs on her arm, and not for a BJ. He was in there and not even using a condom. Seriously, I was shocked. I can't imagine. Then, he apparently even signed the release.


I remember that episode fairly well.

I concur with your description except for the assessment that the guy seemed "fairly bright".

Any 60 year old man who apparently lives with reasonable financial comfort, whose wife owns a business (perhaps in partnership with him), who picks up a toothless crack-whore with obvious needle tracks all over her arms (smack-whore?), while conducting business for his wife, and then proceeds to have unprotected sex with her...

Not "fairly bright"!

I'd say, "no brains at all"!

But, it's part of what makes "Cops" so great!


----------



## philw1776

Fish Man said:


> Any 60 year old man who apparently lives with reasonable financial comfort, whose wife owns a business (perhaps in partnership with him), who picks up a toothless crack-whore with obvious needle tracks all over her arms (smack-whore?), while conducting business for his wife, and then proceeds to have unprotected sex with her...
> 
> Not "fairly bright"!
> 
> I'd say, "no brains at all"!


Good point. Makes note to self. Do not...
Who says wasting time on the internet isn't educational?


----------



## janry

Fish Man said:


> I concur with your description except for the assessment that the guy seemed "fairly bright".


If you met this guy in normal circumstances, I don't think you'd peg him as being stupid enough to pick up a $20 street walker. There's the shock value. Thus yes, the guy seemed fairly bright.


----------



## Bierboy

janry said:


> I'm glad you shared that information with us. I'm sure we will all change our minds now, and the show will be cancelled.


I can only hope...


----------



## Fish Man

janry said:


> If you met this guy in normal circumstances, I don't think you'd peg him as being stupid enough to pick up a $20 street walker. There's the shock value. Thus yes, the guy seemed fairly bright.


Point taken.


----------



## janry

Bierboy said:


> I can only hope...


I'm sorry but so far I still enjoy the show.


----------



## newsposter

janry said:


> But what struck me is the guy seemed about 60, fairly bright, clean-cut, and well dressed.


different strokes (or methods of) for different folks...i'm sure the wife got tested pretty darn quick after


----------



## nataylor

There was a great new episode on tonight. It was titled "What a Sap Special Edition." It was taking their usual stupid criminals to a whole new level.


----------



## Donbadabon

It was a classic tonight.

A great line to me was when the chick yelled "I love you Keith" right after telling the cop she had no idea who the guy was they just arrested. lol


----------



## mattack

There were *2* new episodes..

but maybe you only thought one of them was great.


----------



## Donbadabon

I thought both were good.

The one where the drunk dude was running into the unmarked car was crazy. I kept thinking the camera man should turn off that light so the driver can see what he is doing.


----------



## DaveBogart

Fish Man said:


> My nephew's wife's brother (kind of far removed, I know) is a camera man for COPS.
> 
> According to my nephew's wife, her brother really loves his job! Sounds to me like it would be a blast!
> 
> He works mostly in Florida. I've noticed that over the past 4 or 5 seasons a high percentage of the segments are from various parts of Florida.


He's probably worked around my brother, a deputy sheriff in Martin County, featured many times on COPS.


----------



## Neenahboy

Ah, been a while since we've had a good old fashioned drug sting. :up:

Plus the always excellent, "Oh, it's not mine, I just bought this car!"


----------



## steve614

I was LMAO with the smoke rolling out of that one guys window.
At first, I thought he might have ditched his 'roach' and started a fire. 
When will people learn to roll down a window?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Guess I'm not smart enough for the show, I hate it.....


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm watching fo the first time in a long time.

I think it really shows the futility of the drug war. So many of the arrests are for simple posesssion. People having drugs on them, but not doing anything else wrong.

It's kind of sad really, that so much time and money and effort is spent on such nonsense.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Turtleboy said:


> I'm watching fo the first time in a long time.
> 
> I think it really shows the futility of the drug war. So many of the arrests are for simple posesssion. People having drugs on them, but not doing anything else wrong.
> 
> It's kind of sad really, that so much time and money and effort is spent on such nonsense.


Actually, we watched for the first time in a long time as well, and I had that same thought.


----------



## janry

Turtleboy said:


> I'm watching fo the first time in a long time.
> 
> I think it really shows the futility of the drug war. So many of the arrests are for simple posesssion. People having drugs on them, but not doing anything else wrong.
> 
> It's kind of sad really, that so much time and money and effort is spent on such nonsense.


I haven't watched yesterday's show yet so I don't know what kind of effort was shown to make a simple posession arrest, but generally they seem to be doing for the TV camera to highlight what they believe to be a drug problem. I don't believe for one minute what you see in this show is typical.

Don't get me wrong, I find this a highly entertaining TV show  , but it is about as staged as a "reality" show can be.


----------



## cwerdna

pkscout said:


> God I hope TV gets better than this. If COPS is the best TV has to offer I think I will poke my eyes out and throw out my TV, maybe not in that order.


+1

I tried watching Cops YEARS ago WAY before TiVo existed and was blown away by how terrible the TV show was. It was just a bunch of cops, trash being busted w/no real sense of organization or plot.

I like (but don't regularly watch) stuff along the lines of World Scariest Police Chases and World's Wildest Police videos but definitely not COPS. Sorry...


----------



## janry

That was a good episode last night. I've never seen anyone eat up as much taser juice as that one guy did. He really punished those two cops.


----------



## nataylor

janry said:


> That was a good episode last night. I've never seen anyone eat up as much taser juice as that one guy did. He really punished those two cops.


If you look closely (I could see it on the HD feed), most of the time the guy wasn't getting a shock. The barbs were caught in his jacket and not in contact with his skin. When they finally made contact (after they took him to the ground), he started howling.


----------



## Turtleboy

I think I know where that store is in the first segment.


----------



## mattack

janry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I find this a highly entertaining TV show  , but it is about as staged as a "reality" show can be.


Cite?

How the hell can it be staged? You could argue that the drug buys are "staged", but they do that even when cameras aren't there.


----------



## janry

mattack said:


> Cite?
> 
> How the hell can it be staged? You could argue that the drug buys are "staged", but they do that even when cameras aren't there.


I'm referring to how these are not your typical police patrols they put the cameras in to ride along with. I believe they pick the zone to patrol in to give the most likely chance of a good call. It's not a random patrol they ride along with.

Also, have you ever noticed how quickly back-up gets to the scene? Lots of times, the back-up is right there as soon as a foot pursuit starts. I believe they have back-up patrol cars intentionally nearby at most times to make sure the camera crew doesn't tape a criminal getting away.

I've read when one cop in the area spots something suspicious, such as a stolen car, if it doesn't appear to be a life-threatening situation, he will radio the car with the camera crew to come there and actually be the car that appears on camera to be the one that finds the stolen car, and then he does the pull over.


----------



## newsposter

janry said:


> That was a good episode last night. I've never seen anyone eat up as much taser juice as that one guy did. He really punished those two cops.


i guess he answers my question about whether or not you can tase someone without hurting another cop in contact with that body.

whatever he was on, they need to hand that out..no pain ever 

get down now..spread your arms like an airplane! (never heard that one)


----------



## RonDawg

janry said:


> I'm referring to how these are not your typical police patrols they put the cameras in to ride along with. I believe they pick the zone to patrol in to give the most likely chance of a good call. It's not a random patrol they ride along with.


I don't know what you mean by they are "not your typical police patrols." As far as I can tell, from someone who does the job, they are about as typical as you get.

Now are the COPS crews going to be more likely to ride in busy cities and/or patrol beats? Of course they are. You'd be bored to tears watching me on my patrol beat, for example 



> Also, have you ever noticed how quickly back-up gets to the scene? Lots of times, the back-up is right there as soon as a foot pursuit starts. I believe they have back-up patrol cars intentionally nearby at most times to make sure the camera crew doesn't tape a criminal getting away.


The quick backup may be more due to editing, in which the actual time is compressed to a few seconds. I've seen a few episodes where day suddenly turns to night all on the same call, and vice versa.

Or it could be that the departments they ride with, and/or beats they work, have a high density of beat cars, thus the seemingly short response times.



> I've read when one cop in the area spots something suspicious, such as a stolen car, if it doesn't appear to be a life-threatening situation, he will radio the car with the camera crew to come there and actually be the car that appears on camera to be the one that finds the stolen car, and then he does the pull over.


On most episodes I find it to be the opposite, where the cop with the camera crew is enroute to back up someone with the interesting call. With most suspicious person/circumstance calls, if you don't act on it right away, the perpetrator will long be gone by the time you do so.

Where COPS does take a bit of creative license is in those mini-interviews they do with their officer at the beginning of each segment. Often the officer will talk about something pertaining to his personal life, or work life, and all of a sudden they are involved in a situation that relates to what he/she just spoke about. Or, they'll say they need to back up someone in what clearly is an urgent, perhaps Code 3, type of response, but appears to be extremely calm and doesn't seem to be in a hurry to get there. These you can clearly tell were staged.

Sometimes you can tell that the beginning interview wasn't done at the same time as the exciting/interesting segment, as clothing (short sleeve vs. long sleeve) and occasionally hairstyle and presence/lack of facial hair will be different.

The following memorable episodes makes me believe that the series, for the most part, isn't staged:

1. The Palm Springs, CA cop who shot a guy after a short foot pursuit, and while not captured on camera, was clearly heard on the audio from his wireless microphone.

2. The Fort Worth, TX cop who, trying to be a hero, broke out the windows trying to save a woman from a burning house. Only problem was, her house was not the one on fire 

3. Another Fort Worth cop who continued to engage in a pursuit despite being told on the radio (clearly audible to the COPS audience) to discontinue, resulting in the fleeing suspect T-boning a car at a high rate of speed and seriously injuring the innocent driver. I heard that this guy ended up getting fired for insubordination.

4. The two Denver police cars who collided with each other while responding Code 3 to a call, one of them carrying a COPS crew inside who filmed the entire thing (and were hurt in the process).

5. The two cops (Albuquerque?) who responded to a call of a robbery and came across a leopard-print-leotard-wearing truck driver who claimed a stranger he invited into his truck cab suddenly robbed him at gunpoint. I'm sorry, but that story is far too bizarre to be fiction


----------



## nataylor

Don't forget the episode (I don't remember where it was), where the cop chased a stolen car off-road. The cop got stuck and the bad guy got away. Then the cop's car caught on fire and was a total loss.


----------



## RonDawg

nataylor said:


> Don't forget the episode (I don't remember where it was), where the cop chased a stolen car off-road. The cop got stuck and the bad guy got away. Then the cop's car caught on fire and was a total loss.


Yes, that was a good one too. Though I'm sure the cop involved didn't think it was funny, nor did his Chief 

Actually, there are a lot of good COPS episodes. I still remember the pilot episode in Florida, when that one detective goes home and his wife, sensing an opportunity to pounce in front of a nationwide audience, lays into him about how he's become distant and won't share stories about his day with her and how she married a cop to live vicariously through him  and yada yada yada. And the whole time he's simply staring at the TV going uh huh, uh huh, uh huh.

I wonder if they're still married? 

There were a couple of good ones from the Houston area. I get a kick out of the ones who wear cowboy hats as part of their uniform. One of them was even named Bubba


----------



## Turtleboy

I just saw my Condo in the establishing shot of Broward County.


----------



## nataylor

Turtleboy said:


> I just saw my Condo in the establishing shot of Broward County.


That was you tossing cigars off the balcony?


----------



## Turtleboy

lol


----------



## steve614

nataylor said:


> Don't forget the episode (I don't remember where it was), where the cop chased a stolen car off-road. The cop got stuck and the bad guy got away. Then the cop's car caught on fire and was a total loss.


Just so happens this was on the repeat episode tonight.


----------



## Neenahboy

Tonight's was great.

"Take me to jail, please."
"Okay, you're under arrest for possession of marijuana."
"Oh no, can I change my mind?"


----------



## nataylor

That guy was a TOTAL idiot. The cop was going to let him go, despite the fact he had pot and a pipe and despite the fact he was driving his truck and admitted he was totally drunk.


----------



## janry

Can I change my mind. LOL


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I still enjoy watching COPS on occasion. I have a season pass but it one of those that I watch whenever I get around to it. 

My favorite tazer moment came when the bad guy was resisting and absolutely would not stop resisting. So, they turned the dog loose on him AND tazered him while the dog was gnawing on dude's leg.

One of my favorite drug arrests was when some guy had been pulled over at a traffic stop. After the officer had asked him to get out of the car, the guy was clearly drunk/high. The officer asked him over and over and over if there were any drugs in the truck or if he had any on him. The driver kept denying any drugs in his possession. While the camera clearly showed a doobie tucked behind the guys ear.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

janry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I find this a highly entertaining TV show  , but it is about as staged as a "reality" show can be.


You must have been watching one of the Camden County episodes. For some reason those just seemed too outlandish to be real.


----------



## rolybert

My favorite segments are the car stop ones. Its like a box of chocolates(you never know what you will get)
Personally I don't like the car and foot chases because they take to long. They should speed them up and play the Benny Hill chase music


----------



## Fish Man

I love it when they pound their head or their face against something to simulate having been beaten by the police *apparently forgetting that they're on video!!*

That trick may work in general, but it's not going to work this time, moron, *YOU'RE ON VIDEO!!!*

Note that the same guy with the "Take me to jail now, please." tried this "simulated police brutality" nonsense.

LOL!


----------



## janry

rolybert said:


> My favorite segments are the car stop ones. Its like a box of chocolates(you never know what you will get)
> Personally I don't like the car and foot chases because they take to long. They should speed them up and play the Benny Hill chase music


I hate the domestic dispute segments. Many times I just speed through them. However, the one whre the couple was having a food fight was a classic.


----------



## rolybert

janry said:


> I hate the domestic dispute segments. Many times I just speed through them. However, the one whre the couple was having a food fight was a classic.


I remember that one.
Wasn't that the one with the guy who's face was covered in flour?

Someday I hope they come out with the 600 hour dvd and I can purchase the whole series on one disk and veg out for a month on Cops Just hook me up to an I.V. and turn on the disk


----------



## rolybert

Fish Man said:


> I love it when they pound their head or their face against something to simulate having been beaten by the police *apparently forgetting that they're on video!!*
> 
> That trick may work in general, but it's not going to work this time, moron, *YOU'RE ON VIDEO!!!*
> 
> Note that the same guy with the "Take me to jail now, please." tried this "simulated police brutality" nonsense.
> 
> LOL!


The one where the guy had the joint on his ear and they kept it from us seeing it till the last minute was great. Hollywood cant come up with funnier stuff.


----------



## Neenahboy

"It's probably not a good idea to be living with your current girlfriend, your current girlfriend's ex-boyfriend, and then the kids - he's calling himself the step-daddy, you feel like you're the step-daddy 'cause you're the new daddy. It gets confusing."

Classic. 

And let's not forget the old standby: "I just bought these pants!"


----------



## Kamakzie

Neenahboy said:


> "It's probably not a good idea to be living with your current girlfriend, your current girlfriend's ex-boyfriend, and then the kids - he's calling himself the step-daddy, you feel like you're the step-daddy 'cause you're the new daddy. It gets confusing."
> 
> Classic.
> 
> And let's not forget the old standby: "I just bought these pants!"


When you....... you might be a *******..


----------



## newsposter

that cop at the booze store was just way to rough on those 2 guys at first. just for not listening they take him down? that seemed insane! 

but i guess we didnt see him toss the drugs at first


----------



## Fish Man

newsposter said:


> that cop at the booze store was just way to rough on those 2 guys at first. just for not listening they take him down? that seemed insane!
> 
> but i guess we didnt see him toss the drugs at first


The cop did say that he took him down the way he did because he saw him toss the drugs.

At the time he tossed them, the truck was blocking the camera's point of view. The cop's credibility is bolstered, however, by the fact that a bag of weed was found right next to the door of the booze store, the cop did have a perspective to see him toss it there at that time, and the guy eventually admitted it was his.

The powder cocaine was found near where the driver was running, so it was probably the driver's (who's the one who got charged with it).

And to change the subject to another segment of the show:

As someone already mentioned, you never get tired of the classic, "I just bought these pants."


----------



## Neenahboy

"I may be a ho, but I'm not a crack ho."


----------



## Fish Man

Neenahboy said:


> "I may be a ho, but I'm not a crack ho."


Indeed.

Every year I look forward to the annual "Ho! Ho! Ho!" episode!


----------



## newsposter

that one was decent looking compared to most hos out there. Love when they said what is your name so they could try to 'tell the cops' they knew each other.


----------



## Neenahboy

The identity theft guy last night was hilarious.


----------



## verdugan

Neenahboy said:


> The identity theft guy last night was hilarious.


Ahh, some of them might not know me. They are leads!

haha, he guy was funny. He should've gone to a Starbucks and he wouldn't have been caught.


----------



## janry

I thought that was rather scary. I'm glad they got the guy but you have wonder how many people do that. I hope they can make the charges stick and lock this guy away for awhile.


----------



## hefe

janry said:


> COPS: Does TV get any better than this?


Most of the time.


----------



## Bob Coxner

verdugan said:


> Ahh, some of them might not know me. They are leads!
> 
> haha, he guy was funny. He should've gone to a Starbucks and he wouldn't have been caught.


If you go to a Starbucks you don't have access to all those open home networks. That's where he was getting the data.

Out of curiousity, I recently went for a walk around my neighborhood with my laptop. I'm in a rural area with houses on two-acre lots. Despite that I was able to pick up 6 networks other than my own. Of the 6, mine was the ONLY one using encryption. All of the others were wide open, and some had file sharing turned on. I'm tempted to tell my neighbors but since they don't know enough to secure their networks they would probably freak and think I had been hacking them. Lucky for them, I have no desire to mess around with their networks.


----------



## Fish Man

Bob Coxner said:


> If you go to a Starbucks you don't have access to all those open home networks. That's where he was getting the data.
> 
> Out of curiousity, I recently went for a walk around my neighborhood with my laptop. I'm in a rural area with houses on two-acre lots. Despite that I was able to pick up 6 networks other than my own. Of the 6, mine was the ONLY one using encryption. All of the others were wide open, and some had file sharing turned on. I'm tempted to tell my neighbors but since they don't know enough to secure their networks they would probably freak and think I had been hacking them. Lucky for them, I have no desire to mess around with their networks.


I guess my neighbors are fairly savvy.

I can pick up about 5 networks (4 besides my own) inside my house and ALL of them are using WPA (the better of the two encryptions, WEP can be broken in seconds with the proper software). If you go outside on the patio, there's a weak one that's barely detectable, that's wide open. So, one clueless neighbor out of 5. Not bad!

As to the original thread topic:

Yep, that was one of the better segments on COPS! :up:


----------



## Neenahboy

Bob Coxner said:


> Out of curiousity, I recently went for a walk around my neighborhood with my laptop. I'm in a rural area with houses on two-acre lots. Despite that I was able to pick up 6 networks other than my own. Of the 6, mine was the ONLY one using encryption. All of the others were wide open, and some had file sharing turned on. I'm tempted to tell my neighbors but since they don't know enough to secure their networks they would probably freak and think I had been hacking them. Lucky for them, I have no desire to mess around with their networks.


Just ran the same test myself. Able to see 15 networks not counting my own (which is WPA2). 13 of them have WPA2, 2 of them have WEP. Not bad!


----------



## DAccardi

I actually saw an episode where the thief got away. They were chasing a stolen car and the car led them on a dead end road, they both hopped out ran, hopped a few fences. gone. Only episode that really stuck because every other one i saw the criminal got caught. Great show.


----------



## LoadStar

DAccardi said:


> I actually saw an episode where the thief got away. They were chasing a stolen car and the car led them on a dead end road, they both hopped out ran, hopped a few fences. gone. Only episode that really stuck because every other one i saw the criminal got caught. Great show.


An episode that ran relatively recently resulted in the guy getting away as well... they were chasing a guy driving a pickup truck... the chase ended up going offroad. The patrol car got stuck then actually caught on fire... before you know it, the entire patrol car was incinerated.


----------



## janry

LoadStar said:


> An episode that ran relatively recently resulted in the guy getting away as well... they were chasing a guy driving a pickup truck... the chase ended up going offroad. The patrol car got stuck then actually caught on fire... before you know it, the entire patrol car was incinerated.


If I recall correctly, and it was mentioned earlier in this thread, the guy they were chasing got caught moments later by another cop.

There was an episode where a cop was chasing an off-road motorcyclist and tried to follow him down some railroad tracks. the cop's car got jammed up in the tracks. They had to radio the railroad to stop trains and then they had to use a wrecker to snatch cop's car off the tracks. The motorcyclist got away.


----------



## newsposter

Bob Coxner said:


> .
> 
> Out of curiousity, I recently went for a walk around my neighborhood with my laptop. .


that must have looked funny


----------



## LoadStar

janry said:


> If I recall correctly, and it was mentioned earlier in this thread, the guy they were chasing got caught moments later by another cop.


Right... they never showed it, but they mentioned it as they cut to the COPS logo before the C-break.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Some people wardrive. I was warwalking.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

janry said:


> If I recall correctly, and it was mentioned earlier in this thread, the guy they were chasing got caught moments later by another cop.


I think they said that he ditched the truck and tried to swim across a river or culvert fully clothed. They nabbed him on the other side with the keys to the truck in his pocket. 



janry said:


> There was an episode where a cop was chasing an off-road motorcyclist and tried to follow him down some railroad tracks. the cop's car got jammed up in the tracks. They had to radio the railroad to stop trains and then they had to use a wrecker to snatch cop's car off the tracks. The motorcyclist got away.


I saw that one too. I was LMAO while they showed that train slowly coming down the track. Heading right for his car, but switched tracks before it got close. Even better was the comments from the other cops while they were trying to free the car.


----------



## steve614

WTF!? You can get arrested for biking while intoxicated.

Who Knew?


----------



## Kamakzie

steve614 said:


> WTF!? You can get arrested for biking while intoxicated.
> 
> Who Knew?


Must be California. You know they love going green.


----------



## Neenahboy

Yikes, that half-naked HOA guy with the farmer's tan? Yeah, didn't need to see that. :/


----------



## newsposter

does anyone here watch Speeders? I'm amazed by the difference. on cops if they reach for the glovebox or their wallets they are practically shot dead..but on speeders the cops just stand there as drivers go lunging all over the place in search of their documents


----------



## LoadStar

Neenahboy said:


> Yikes, that half-naked HOA guy with the farmer's tan? Yeah, didn't need to see that. :/


Speaking of didn't need to see... how about the guy that looked like Santa wearing a miniskirt, tube top, and sweater last night? *shudder*


----------



## Fish Man

newsposter said:


> does anyone here watch Speeders? I'm amazed by the difference. on cops if they reach for the glovebox or their wallets they are practically shot dead..but on speeders the cops just stand there as drivers go lunging all over the place in search of their documents


I think the difference is that most of the pullovers that they show on _Cops_ involve persons suspected of criminal activity other than simple traffic violations. In such a situation, the cop is concerned that the person may be trying to destroy drug evidence, or worse, pull out a gun.

If the _only_ thing a person is suspected of is speeding, the cop is considerably less worried that he's going to come up with a gun when he goes into the glovebox for his registration. (But, for his own safety, should probably still watch vigilantly as the driver does so!)


----------



## Fish Man

LoadStar said:


> Speaking of didn't need to see... how about the guy that looked like Santa wearing a miniskirt, tube top, and sweater last night? *shudder*


"You have my word that we'll let you change your clothes before taking you to jail."

They didn't show it, but I do hope that the cop kept his word to the guy.


----------



## nataylor

Fish Man said:


> I think the difference is that most of the pullovers that they show on _Cops_ involve persons suspected of criminal activity other than simple traffic violations. In such a situation, the cop is concerned that the person may be trying to destroy drug evidence, or worse, pull out a gun.


Bingo. Totally different mindset, I bet. The police on Speeders are out doing traffic enforcement as their primary activity. The police on Cops are "on patrol."


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

newsposter said:


> does anyone here watch Speeders? I'm amazed by the difference. on cops if they reach for the glovebox or their wallets they are practically shot dead..but on speeders the cops just stand there as drivers go lunging all over the place in search of their documents


I watched it once and only because a totally unrelated ARWL caught a keyword in the description. The whole show looked too set up and scripted. But most just dumb. They even had the passengers out on the side of the road playing around. The only redeeming thing about the show is that they talk to the drivers. Cops won't do that (not that I blame them).


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Fish Man said:


> I think the difference is that most of the pullovers that they show on _Cops_ involve persons suspected of criminal activity other than simple traffic violations. In such a situation, the cop is concerned that the person may be trying to destroy drug evidence, or worse, pull out a gun.
> 
> If the _only_ thing a person is suspected of is speeding, the cop is considerably less worried that he's going to come up with a gun when he goes into the glovebox for his registration. (But, for his own safety, should probably still watch vigilantly as the driver does so!)


From what I've gathered by talking with police is that a normal traffic stop is one of the most dangerous things they can do. Especially at night. They never know what the driver will do. They might be walking right into a hail of gunfire. You might notice some of them touching the trunk of the car before they approach the driver. This is so that their fingerprints are on the car and can place that car at the scene if the officer is killed or injured. Some departments have made it standard procedure.


----------



## newsposter

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> From what I've gathered by talking with police is that a normal traffic stop is one of the most dangerous things they can do. Especially at night. They never know what the driver will do..


Well i didnt want to seem that paranoid but that thought was on my mind. I'd imagine a 'known' enemy (ie just robbed someone) would produce a certain level of readiness vs 'regular' traffic stop.

on cops they do continually say domestics are the worst.

regarding the Speeders dancing on the side of the road, it IS funny sometimes. I love one ep the cop say 2x stay in the car but then the producer must have said come out and show me your picnic basket or whatever.


----------



## ewolfr

In "Speeders" related news:

http://www.nypost.com/seven/02272009/gossip/pagesix/jodies_not_silent_over_ticket_157167.htm



> JODIE Foster has given us many amazing performances over the years - but one you won't be seeing is her emotionally charged confrontation with officers from the Beverly Hills Police Department after they nailed her for speeding.
> 
> A crew from truTV's reality show "Speeders" - which rides with highway patrols to film motorists getting caught speeding and then trying to talk their way out of a ticket - was with the Beverly Hills cops last weekend when they clocked a Prius allegedly going 54 mph in a 35 mph zone.


----------



## janry

What was the deal with blurring the print on the guy's t-shirt (the guy riding the bike)? Might have been a company's name or an organization they don't want to give a bad name to but I sure hope that hasn't become SOP for COPS.

Those two guys hiding in the brush after bailing for the car were well hidden, it seemed. I thought they were going to have to bring out the dogs to find the last guy.


----------



## newsposter

janry said:


> What was the deal with blurring the print on the guy's t-shirt (the guy riding the bike)? Might have been a company's name or an organization they don't want to give a bad name to but I sure hope that hasn't become SOP for COPS..


i guess superbowl XXXVII isnt copyrighted though..saw that one!


----------



## Fish Man

janry said:


> What was the deal with blurring the print on the guy's t-shirt (the guy riding the bike)? Might have been a company's name or an organization they don't want to give a bad name to but I sure hope that hasn't become SOP for COPS.


From what I've seen, blurring out trademarked or copyrighted stuff on T-Shirts _is_ SOP on COPS.

Occasionally, you see an exception, but I assume the exceptions are companies that they have some standard boilerplate agreement with ahead of time. (For example, they may have a standard agreement in place for clothing brands, Nike, Adidas, Under Armour, FUBU, etc.)


----------



## newsposter

so what changed over the years that all of a sudden then even have to blur out names on popular buildings etc on most shows? The funniest one i see is the Capitol records building. Anyone who watches a lot of tv knows that building.


----------



## newsposter

wow the first guy last night...was he on something? smashing out of the car and then THRU the fence..nuts


----------



## LoadStar

newsposter said:


> wow the first guy last night...was he on something? smashing out of the car and then THRU the fence..nuts


I was amused how quickly that chase was done. How far did it go, one block?


----------



## Langree

LoadStar said:


> I was amused how quickly that chase was done. How far did it go, one block?


It was fun for me because first part was in Sac and last was in Houston.

When he said where they were in sac I knew exactly where they were.


----------



## nataylor

newsposter said:


> wow the first guy last night...was he on something? smashing out of the car and then THRU the fence..nuts


I had to replay that a few times. The guy just scampered through the window head first. That was crazy. It was like there was nothing there.


----------



## newsposter

nataylor said:


> I had to replay that a few times. The guy just scampered through the window head first. That was crazy. It was like there was nothing there.


bayer called, they want him in a headache commercial


----------



## steve614

I had to replay the crash a couple of times to see how he flipped.
I didn't think a curb alone would do that.
Turned out the cause was he ran up the guy wire on the telephone pole.


----------



## MikeAndrews

dianebrat said:


> My favorite of the guilty pleasures!
> 
> No matter how down you can get, just sit and watch an episode of COPS and you realize how decent your life is.


I feel teh same way when hearing people's financial troubles on Dave Ramsey.

The problem is once in a while he gets a caller like the one that makes $400K a year and has $200K _in their checking account_ but it STILL PAYING A CAR LOAN, and asks if they should be making extra mortgage payments


----------



## Kamakzie

LOL http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2255/tased.gif


----------



## dianebrat

Kamakzie said:


> LOL http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2255/tased.gif


agreed, i busted out when I saw that this evening, and then backed up and watched it again, it's great!


----------



## Neenahboy

The drunk guy at the restaurant didn't even get tased. What was it doing in a tasing special ep?


----------



## RonDawg

Neenahboy said:


> The drunk guy at the restaurant didn't even get tased. What was it doing in a tasing special ep?


Probably because the officer *threatened* to taze him if he didn't stop resisting.

Loved the Minneapolis one later in that same episode. That guy fell over like a freshly sawn tree.

The second episode was a repeat that I never saw before. That Minneapolis pursuit was amazing with that Explorer flipping over multiple times after being PIT'ed by the State Trooper. I'm surprised the officers decided to flip the truck back over and pull the guy out even though he was unconscious and badly hurt, rather than wait for the fire department.. Not that I feel sorry for the suspect, but if pulling him out improperly like they did resulted in permanent injuries such as paralysis, he'll now be a rich man 

And did anybody notice his truck had a FOR SALE sign in the window? "For sale, 1994 Ford Explorer, all available options, no rust, low miles. Slight body damage due to being featured on internationally-famous TV show."


----------



## Kamakzie

RonDawg said:


> The second episode was a repeat that I never saw before.


Both episodes were new.


----------



## RonDawg

Kamakzie said:


> Both episodes were new.


OK then that explains why I never saw it  The second episode is usually a repeat, and I've missed an epiosde or two this season.


----------



## dianebrat

Neenahboy said:


> The drunk guy at the restaurant didn't even get tased. What was it doing in a tasing special ep?


He fulfilled the "confused" quotient of the evenings episode title


----------



## janry

Due to storm coverage our local Fox channel didn't show the first segment of the first show. Did I miss anything good?

The guy falling over after being tazed was amazing. What a good fall!


----------



## Bob_Newhart

RonDawg said:


> I'm surprised the officers decided to flip the truck back over and pull the guy out even though he was unconscious and badly hurt, rather than wait for the fire department..


I think they said that they thought the car was starting to smoke and were afraid it was going to explode.


----------



## newsposter

Bob_Newhart said:


> I think they said that they thought the car was starting to smoke and were afraid it was going to explode.


did you see smoke? or were they just looking for an excuse to drag the guy?


----------



## dianebrat

newsposter said:


> did you see smoke? or were they just looking for an excuse to drag the guy?


yes.. there was smoke


----------



## RonDawg

janry said:


> Due to storm coverage our local Fox channel didn't show the first segment of the first show. Did I miss anything good?


That's the one that Neenahboy was referring to. Not all that exciting or amusing, unless you are easily entertained by stupid drunk people.



Bob_Newhart said:


> I think they said that they thought the car was starting to smoke and were afraid it was going to explode.


There was smoke, but it was more of a whitish smoke, probably from the car overheating after it lost all of its coolant. If it was catching fire, you'd know it right away.


----------



## dianebrat

RonDawg said:


> That's the one that Neenahboy was referring to. Not all that exciting or amusing, unless you are easily entertained by stupid drunk people.


I am indeed entertained by them, as long as it's not them in my house!


----------



## newsposter

dianebrat said:


> I am indeed entertained by them, as long as it's not them in my house!


watching guys like the one at the restaurant just is a sad thing to me


----------



## cheerdude

dianebrat said:


> agreed, i busted out when I saw that this evening, and then backed up and watched it again, it's great!


We did too! :up:


----------



## steve614

The K-9 in the first segment of tonight's episode had him a nice rump roast.


----------



## RonDawg

steve614 said:


> The K-9 in the first segment of tonight's episode had him a nice rump roast.


Are you talking about the guy they found hiding under the Mustang in the carport? The dog never bit him, and it was another officer (non K-9) who actually found him first.

I can't remember the last time I saw an actual K-9 bite on COPS. OTOH, if you want to see those, look for "K-9 Cops" on Animal Planet. They seem to have at least one per episode.


----------



## Neenahboy

RonDawg said:


> Are you talking about the guy they found hiding under the Mustang in the carport? The dog never bit him, and it was another officer (non K-9) who actually found him first.


No, he's referring to the knucklehead who ran through several backyards and hopped a fence. The first officer on scene was a K-9, and the suspect got bit on his thigh. Thereafter, he screamed, "Ow, sir, my leg! It hurts, man!"


----------



## steve614

Neenahboy said:


> Thereafter, he screamed, "Ow, sir, my leg! It hurts, man!"


I bet it did, too. That dog was doin' some chewin'.


----------



## Donbadabon

He was such a whiner. He kept crying that he couldn't walk, and the cop told him he wasn't going to carry him. lol


----------



## Neenahboy

No one's checked in for a while. 

I thought we were going to have the second televised shooting on Cops tonight. Don't think I've ever seen an episode where the cameraman's had to help restrain a suspect. 

And just when I thought it couldn't get any better, along comes the hysterical dog lady. Wow.


----------



## nmiller855

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that a woman would actually take a dog from someone else in the manner she did. I can understand why her husband might leave a person that obsessed over a dog that she would spend the kind of money she did then go take one thinking it is hers. 
Then you have the drunk guy running from the cop, flipping the car, trapping his buddy then saying someone else was driving even though he had injuries matching the damage. 
I've never seen a cop car with the hard plastic seats. Is that something that most areas have now?


----------



## MrGreg

Anybody else notice that COPS seems to have 90&#37;+ of their segments in Las Vegas, Florida, or SoCal now? I guess they just follow the crazy.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

nmiller855 said:


> I guess I shouldn't be surprised that a woman would actually take a dog from someone else in the manner she did. I can understand why her husband might leave a person that obsessed over a dog that she would spend the kind of money she did then go take one thinking it is hers.
> Then you have the drunk guy running from the cop, flipping the car, trapping his buddy then saying someone else was driving even though he had injuries matching the damage.
> I've never seen a cop car with the hard plastic seats. Is that something that most areas have now?


Many departments are using the hard plastic molded seats now. The main purpose of those seats is to keep suspects from hiding evidence between the cushions of the standard seat. It also helps to restrain the suspect by not giving them much wiggle room.


----------



## steve614

EvilMidnightBombr said:


> Many departments are using the hard plastic molded seats now. The main purpose of those seats is to keep suspects from hiding evidence between the cushions of the standard seat. It also helps to restrain the suspect by not giving them much wiggle room.


And they're easier to clean when a suspect gets a beatdown.


----------



## Adam1115

Neenahboy said:


> No one's checked in for a while.
> 
> I thought we were going to have the second televised shooting on Cops tonight. Don't think I've ever seen an episode where the cameraman's had to help restrain a suspect.
> 
> And just when I thought it couldn't get any better, along comes the hysterical dog lady. Wow.


I don't think that's what happened.

The cop was called out to help the fire department with someone who was fighting with them.

I believe the people who jumped in to help were the fire department / paramedics who were behind the cameramen. I believe one was even wearing a fire dept shirt.

It's also possible that the camera crew have security personnel to keep them safe, and might've jumped in.

I don't think there would be *any* circumstances that would warrant the civilian camera crew jumping in to take down a suspect.


----------



## Neenahboy

The camera went down, and as it was doing so you could clearly see a guy in a black shirt (with no fire department markings) help restrain the suspect.


----------



## Adam1115

Neenahboy said:


> The camera went down, and as it was doing so you could clearly see a guy in a black shirt (with no fire department markings) help restrain the suspect.


I think the camera guy was pushed out of the way. Like I said, he could've been a security type person.

Question, who do you think held the camera while they were fighting? (it came back up...)


----------



## nmiller855

I agree w/Neenahboy on this. The cops had been called because the firefighters had a combative subject. He had left the scene & was walking down the road away from the original so the firefighters were not around.


----------



## Adam1115

nmiller855 said:


> I agree w/Neenahboy on this. The cops had been called because the firefighters had a combative subject. He had left the scene & was walking down the road away from the original so the firefighters were not around.


You seriously need to watch it again.

One of the two guys was wearing a Los Angeles Fire Department T-Shirt. The other guy had a logod shirt that was blurred out, he was either a paramedic or a security guard protecting the crew.

AND, the cameraman was STILL HOLDING the camera after the incident!

It was NOT the cameraman who tackled the guy.


----------



## steve614

I just watched that scene again and the cameraman DID get involved.
He didn't put the camera down, but he did take it off his shoulder and hang on to it with one hand.
I think he tried to help restrain the suspect with his free arm (when the camera was pointed away), but when the other guys jumped in, he went back to just being the cameraman.


----------



## firerose818

We weren't sure about the cameraman either. It did look like he jumped in, although later you see a man in a black shirt wearing a badge around his neck. 

Per Wiki, an incident on a previous season in Atlanta led to a camera man helping restrain a subject.


----------



## nataylor

Don't forget there's a sound guy, too. I'll have to rewarch, bit thought there was a cut in there where the camera guy does drop the camera and gets involved.


----------



## nataylor

After rewatching it, the guy in the black shirt is either the sound guy or the camera guy. There is a cut in there where it looks like the guy in the black shirt hands the camera to another guy (probably the sound guy) to film, which is why I'm not sure if the guy in the black is the original camera guy or the sound guy. There is also a paramedic helping after the cut. I'm betting the guy in the black is the original camera guy since he doesn't appear to have the audio gear around him. Right as the officer goes down, the camera spins to the left and you can see the guy running up has sound gear on a belt, and I don't think there was time for him to drop it. 

They don't have security that travels with them. It's just the camera guy and the sound guy (who is also the field producer and gets the releases and stuff).


----------



## Neenahboy

It's interesting...until a couple years ago, I wasn't aware that two guys accompanied the cops. I always thought the boom mike was somehow attached to the camera.


----------



## nataylor

The camera guy's got too much going on to do sound too. It takes two hands to work the camera (one for zoom, one for focus). 

Here's kinda what a cops sound guy would be doing:


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I agree with nataylor. I watched that episode after reading about it here so I was looking to see if I could tell what happened. To me it looked as if the camera man set his camera on the ground. There was a lot of camera movement where he was either bumped from behind or was in the process of putting the camera down. In one shot, you can see a firefighter or EMT walking toward the camera. He is later shown assisting the officer. 

As for the man in the black t-shirt. He is not the same man shown later with a lanyard badge. I believe he was the camera man or a citizen that stepped in to help.


----------



## janry

Pug woman was nutz.


----------



## cheerdude

janry said:


> Pug woman was nutz.


That is something that we can all agree on!


----------



## janry

The scary thing I noticed about the drugged out guy the cop needed help with was he was going for the cops gun. I think it was when they first began to tussle, you can see the perps hand go around the cops waist and land on his gun just for an instant. The cop quickly got if off.


----------



## Fish Man

In theory, they _could_ have one person handle the camera and sound. News videographers do it all the time. News guys typically have a mike mounted on the camera (the most popular model for this use being the Rode VideoMic).

However, news guys typically simply put the audio on their camera on "automatic" and concentrate on the video.

By having a team of two guys, they get better overall quality of sound and video, since the video guy can concentrate 100% on video, and the sound guy can concentrate 100% on sound. This is, after all, supposed to be a "polished" production. Folks will tolerate somewhat reduced quality on breaking news coverage.

By the way, the cops are wearing body mikes too.

I think the guy in the black T-Shirt was either the COPS sound guy or the camera man. If it was the camera man, he must have handed his camera to the sound man (and, hence, all the flailing around of the picture).


----------



## Fish Man

janry said:


> Pug woman was nutz.


Indeed.

Rather pathetic too. So, does she try to steal every pug she sees, thinking it's hers?

At one point, she said something like, "This issue has put a terrible strain on my marriage."

I'll bet it has! If my wife were embarrassing the hell out of me by accusing every owner of a particular breed of dog that she met of stealing *her* dog, it would put a "strain" on my marriage too!


----------



## nataylor

Fish Man said:


> In theory, they _could_ have one person handle the camera and sound. News videographers do it all the time. News guys typically have a boom mike mounted on the camera (the most popular model for this use being the Rode VideoMic).


That's not a boom mic, it's a shotgun mic. A boom mic is on, well, a boom (like the picture I posted before).


----------



## janry

I bet the pug ran away.


----------



## Fish Man

nataylor said:


> That's not a boom mic, it's a shotgun mic. A boom mic is on, well, a boom (like the picture I posted before).


My bad.

"Boom" mic was on my brain from all the preceeding posts. My post should have read ...a mic mounted to the camera...

Editing to fix now...


----------



## nataylor




----------



## steve614

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> To me it looked as if the camera man set his camera on the ground. There was a lot of camera movement where he was either bumped from behind or was in the process of putting the camera down.


I don't think the camera ever touched the ground. There was constant movement the whole time. 
I think the cameraman took the camera off his shoulder and held on to it with one hand while using his free arm to try and help the officer restrain the suspect. As soon as he did that, there were 2 or 3 other guys coming in so he quickly got reset to get the shot.
It happened so fast, there wasn't time to hand the camera to someone else.


----------



## nataylor

steve614 said:


> I don't think the camera ever touched the ground. There was constant movement the whole time.
> I think the cameraman took the camera off his shoulder and held on to it with one hand while using his free arm to try and help the officer restrain the suspect. As soon as he did that, there were 2 or 3 other guys coming in so he quickly got reset to get the shot.
> It happened so fast, there wasn't time to hand the camera to someone else.


There was definitely a cut in there. I'm almost certain now that the camera guy handed off to the sound guy.


----------



## nmiller855

One of my favorites was the cop that was chasing the guy then got stuck on the railroad tracks. I laugh out loud every time I see it. The way he panics when he hears the trains. Then the humility when he finds out his sarge knows about it. My second favorite is when the cop thinks the old lady's house is on fire so he breaks out several of those small window panes. His explanation to his higher ups is hilarious to me.


----------



## janry

'Cops' TV Crew Injured In Police Car Crash

http://www.kptv.com/entertainment/21155932/detail.html


----------



## Neenahboy

janry said:


> 'Cops' TV Crew Injured In Police Car Crash
> 
> http://www.kptv.com/entertainment/21155932/detail.html


Wow. 

That should make an interesting episode in the not too distant future (assuming they were filming at the time, of course).


----------



## janry

Neenahboy said:


> Wow.
> 
> That should make an interesting episode in the not too distant future (assuming they were filming at the time, of course).


Unless they have the camera rolling the entire time they are in the car, I doubt it. The article says the car was not on a call; just routine patrol


----------



## RonDawg

Neenahboy said:


> That should make an interesting episode in the not too distant future (assuming they were filming at the time, of course).


A similar such episode already exists from when they rode with Denver PD back in the early 90's.

Two patrol cars, one with a COPS crew in the back seat, were rolling with lights and sirens when they collided at an intersection in a residential neighborhood. The camera was rolling and looking through the windshield, and you can see the other patrol car out of the corner of the screen just before impact.

The crew only had minor injuries and were able to get out of the car without any assistance from the fire department. They filmed the aftermath of the crash, which was two totalled Denver PD patrol cars and one totalled front porch.

At least two of the four officers involved did have to go to the hospital however


----------



## steve614

Jaywalking? REALLY??

That cop must have been on patrol for a couple of hours without a call. 

/ goes back to watch next segment.


----------



## Kamakzie

steve614 said:


> Jaywalking? REALLY??
> 
> That cop must have been on patrol for a couple of hours without a call.
> 
> / goes back to watch next segment.


I very rarely take the "bad guy's" side but that cop was a dick!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

I'm glad I only watched a few episodes years ago when it first came on the air, since it still sounds like a very stupid show. I can see none of you have been tasered or arrested unjustly or you wouldn't bother with this show.
No Bashing, Just my opinion.


----------



## ewolfr

The cop may have been bored to get him for jaywalking but it was really dumb to try and run. He's lucky the cop didn't taze him or worse.


----------



## Neenahboy

"I'm on my period. Don't push me or I will act up."


----------



## steve614

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I'm glad I only watched a few episodes years ago when it first came on the air, since it still sounds like a very stupid show. I can see none of you have been tasered or arrested unjustly or you wouldn't bother with this show.
> No Bashing, Just my opinion.


Stupid? I think not. I use it as a learning tool.
How NOT to get tazed when confronted by the police. 

So, what happened in your past that gave you this ''opinion''?


----------



## LoadStar

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I'm glad I only watched a few episodes years ago when it first came on the air, since it still sounds like a very stupid show. I can see none of you have been tasered or arrested unjustly or you wouldn't bother with this show.
> No Bashing, Just my opinion.


Is this like saying "no offense, but..." then proceeding to say something almost certainly intended to offend?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

There isn't anything offensive in what I said.


----------



## nataylor

Fl_Gulfer said:


> There isn't anything offensive in what I said.


No, but you did say "no bashing" after bashing the show and the people who enjoy it.


----------



## RonDawg

steve614 said:


> How NOT to get tazed when confronted by the police.


Chris Rock's advice on how not to get beat by the police (language NSFW).


----------



## janry

Kamakzie said:


> I very rarely take the "bad guy's" side but that cop was a dick!


It sure appeared that way. It seemed to me the jaywalker may have been a bit slow (mentally). I think the cop should have talked with the parents a bit instead of just telling them to go away.


----------



## nataylor

I dunno. The guy gave a fake name. I think the cop was doing his due diligence. Like he said, he didn't know if the guy was a murderer. The guy running just was just the cherry on top.


----------



## nataylor

I was watching a rerun tonight. As a group of cops were dragging a guy out of some brush rather aggressively, one of them says "Careful! Camera, camera, camera." guess they'll have to wait for some old-fashioned brutality.


----------



## MonsterJoe

I don't really ever watch the show, but a few years ago, I saw a guy I had just hired being busted on COPS....twice in the same episode. uhhhhhhhhh. He didnt' last long.


----------



## firerose818

Does someone really not know the difference between marijuana and crack?!


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

We said the same thing--very ignorant, or playing dumb.

"With all due respect, I've had six beers, in my own home."


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I'm not sure my Mom would know the difference. But still, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Kamakzie

firerose818 said:


> Does someone really not know the difference between marijuana and crack?!


I liked how the lady kept sniffing it.


----------



## Fish Man

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> We said the same thing--very ignorant, or playing dumb.


Playing dumb.

Clearly, her husband was a regular marijuana user. Even if she never touched the stuff, she'd surely know what her husband's drug of choice was, and what it looked like.

I, too, found it hilarious how she kept sniffing it, and the cop had to keep telling her to stop doing that.


----------



## steve614

All around goodness.
Episode 1:
First suspect tries to run after having one hand in cuffs, gets tackled to the ground, and tazed. Cries like a baby after that. 
Second guy all around WTF. Someone just _gave_ him a car? If it weren't for the pills, does anyone think he'd have been arrested?
Third guy: The downside to internet dating. He was lucky his date didn't leave her stash in his car.
Episode 2:
First guy drunk and ''trying'' to fight.  His mom looks to have lived a HARD life.
Second guy on the trolley causing a disturbance. If he'd just done what was asked, he'd have been okay. The driver decides to call the police instead of just kicking him off and going on her way. If I'd been a passenger on that trolley, I'd have been pissed having to sit there while the police were doing their investigation. 
Third kid feigning surprise when asked what he was smoking and then calling for his dad. Sucks when you're almost home and get busted.


----------



## janry

steve614 said:


> Second guy all around WTF. Someone just _gave_ him a car? If it weren't for the pills, does anyone think he'd have been arrested?


I knew it wouldn't end well for him when he started explaining that a ticket he got there was probably mailed by mistake to Montana.


----------



## 6079 Smith W

steve614 said:


> Episode 2:
> First guy drunk and ''trying'' to fight.  His mom looks to have lived a HARD life.


I was waiting for the officers to ask her how old she was and would not have been surprised to hear an answer like "32". She looked like she was about 90.


----------



## frombhto323

Yes.


----------



## firerose818

"Where are you coming from?"

"The world's longest beach."

"What beach is that?"

"Long Beach."


----------



## LoadStar

firerose818 said:


> "Where are you coming from?"
> 
> "The world's longest beach."
> 
> "What beach is that?"
> 
> "Long Beach."


"I'm going to buy that lighthouse up there."


----------



## firerose818

I'm still laughing. At least that guy was a funny drunk.


----------



## Neenahboy

The guy who asked the woman for oral sex was all kinds of creepy.

"I'm not sure I would've gone through with it."  Please.


----------



## LoadStar

firerose818 said:


> I'm still laughing. At least that guy was a funny drunk.


I liked the way the cops played tag team with the guy halfway through... "Ok, you're up."


----------



## RonDawg

Neenahboy said:


> The guy who asked the woman for oral sex was all kinds of creepy.
> 
> "I'm not sure I would've gone through with it."  Please.


Yeah...and what in the world made him think that was going to be an awesome pickup line? :down:


----------



## RonDawg

firerose818 said:


> "Where are you coming from?"
> 
> "The world's longest beach."
> 
> "What beach is that?"
> 
> "Long Beach."


And either that guy was really short, or those Portland cops are really tall.

If it's the former, I can't believe he actually complained about the lack of legroom in the back of the police car. I've had to shoehorn MUCH taller people in back there.


----------



## RonDawg

That Tulsa episode cracked me up:

[OkieAccent]If you're man enough to have tattoo sleeves, you're man enough to take a dog bite[/OkieAccent]

Big crybaby


----------



## Neenahboy

Is it just me, or was tonight's segment with the Vegas pre-teens one of the best of the season? Watching the mohawked instigator break down crying was just awesome.


----------



## verdugan

Neenahboy said:


> Is it just me, or was tonight's segment with the Vegas pre-teens one of the best of the season? Watching the mohawked instigator break down crying was just awesome.


"I love you Mom." Good episode.


----------



## LoadStar

Neenahboy said:


> Is it just me, or was tonight's segment with the Vegas pre-teens one of the best of the season? Watching the mohawked instigator break down crying was just awesome.


I'm kind of surprised that they could even show it. Normally juvenile offenders aren't identified on TV, and usually the news pixelates/blurs their faces out.

The segment tonight with the guy that was fighting with the cop while apparently completely out of his brains on drugs... the guy in the black shirt that ended up getting involved, was that a cop, random civilian, or was that one of the COPS crew? It almost looked like it was one of the crew that saw that the cop was unassisted and was rapidly losing control and decided to try and help. They never really mentioned it later on when the officer was going over what happened.


----------



## Langree

LoadStar said:


> I'm kind of surprised that they could even show it. Normally juvenile offenders aren't identified on TV, and usually the news pixelates/blurs their faces out.


With the parents or guardians signing a waiver the faces can be shown.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

LoadStar said:


> I'm kind of surprised that they could even show it. Normally juvenile offenders aren't identified on TV, and usually the news pixelates/blurs their faces out.
> 
> The segment tonight with the guy that was fighting with the cop while apparently completely out of his brains on drugs... the guy in the black shirt that ended up getting involved, was that a cop, random civilian, or was that one of the COPS crew? It almost looked like it was one of the crew that saw that the cop was unassisted and was rapidly losing control and decided to try and help. They never really mentioned it later on when the officer was going over what happened.


This whole debate has already been brought up a few pages ago (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7494662#post7494662)

But since you brought it up. I am certain the man in the black shirt and glasses was the camera man. As the fight escalated and the camera starts to move around you can see the leg of the man holding it. Brown pants. Then you can see a shoe. Tan & Black running/hiking shoe with yellow-orange accents. A second later you can see the man hand the camera to someone else (probably the sound guy) as he helps restrain the soon to be prisoner. The man in the black shirt, eyeglasses amd curly hair is wearing brown pants and tan/black running/hiking shoes with yellow-orange accents.

There was mention of a man in a black shirt with a blurred out logo. The only thing close to that that I saw was white smudge on the shoulder of the black shirted man. Most likely from where he rubbed up against the painted brick wall. There is also white on his elbow.


----------



## Neenahboy

Yikes, that was one dull half hour. If I want to watch the CBP do its thing, I'll watch old episodes of ABC's Homeland Security USA; they at least managed to make the search for drugs and the subsequent interrogation interesting.


----------



## Bob Coxner

+1 This was one of the weakest Cops in a long time.


----------



## Neenahboy

I read a couple weeks back that the COPS crew is making its first trip to Cook County to follow the Sheriff's Police for several segments to air next season. :up:


----------



## Neenahboy

The full hour of Cops was pre-empted in Chicago by Bears preseason football. Was there a new ep tonight?


----------



## Kamakzie

Neenahboy said:


> The full hour of Cops was pre-empted in Chicago by Bears preseason football. Was there a new ep tonight?


Nope


----------



## 6079 Smith W

Was it just me, or did the first segment of tonight's show (the "drug smuggler" in the white car) seem incredibly fake?

Lots of camera editing, with quick takes from officer to officer all of whom happen to be right near some action, almost as if it was a weekly drama series. A not very high speed chase. No struggle to get the guy out of the car or put him in cuffs. Put the "bad guy" in the paddy-wagon and give the back of the wagon an obligatory two taps to let the driver know to go ahead. You never once see the "bad guy's" face - the camera is always conveniently behind him or something always somehow manages to obscure his face - and they never use blurring.

The whole thing smelled like a training exercise that they let the camera crew record and then tried to pawn off as the real deal.


----------



## Neenahboy

6079 Smith W said:


> Was it just me, or did the first segment of tonight's show (the "drug smuggler" in the white car) seem incredibly fake?
> 
> Lots of camera editing, with quick takes from officer to officer all of whom happen to be right near some action, almost as if it was a weekly drama series. A not very high speed chase. No struggle to get the guy out of the car or put him in cuffs. Put the "bad guy" in the paddy-wagon and give the back of the wagon an obligatory two taps to let the driver know to go ahead. You never once see the "bad guy's" face - the camera is always conveniently behind him or something always somehow manages to obscure his face - and they never use blurring.
> 
> The whole thing smelled like a training exercise that they let the camera crew record and then tried to pawn off as the real deal.


Wasn't just you. It was staged shot after staged shot: from the close-ups of the agents putting on their vests and loading the magazines, to them doing the hilarious little trot out of their vehicles and repeating "10-4" into the walkie a million times. And the female agent conveniently emerging from behind the fence right where the driver bailed out...  The CBP must need employees badly, because that was a pure propaganda segment.

And I said this during the first episode with CBP last season, but it still holds true: I'm hating these (terrible) attempts to be a clone of _Homeland Security USA_.


----------



## janry

It did seem rehearsed and staged.

Regarding the guy retained from the airport (body smuggler): EWWWWWWW!


----------



## That Don Guy

Once again, _Cops_ gets dissed by Entertainment Weekly. In its Fall Preview episode, there are previews for shows on Sundays, Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays...and a box saying something like "Why is there no Saturday section? Because THERE'S NOTHING ON!" (The only time Saturday has appeared in EW's Fall Preview in the past five years or so was when they used it to review the DVD release of _The Love Boat_, which was a Saturday staple in its day.)

-- Don


----------



## Neenahboy

Haven't watched tonight's episode yet, but how can you NOT be intrigued by this bit of guide data? 

"A battery case involving a roommate, a hammer, a sandwich, and a misunderstanding."


----------



## nataylor

Missed it due to the Yankees/Sox game running long. Darn it, that sounded good.


----------



## cheerdude

Neenahboy said:


> Haven't watched tonight's episode yet, but how can you NOT be intrigued by this bit of guide data?
> 
> "A battery case involving a roommate, a hammer, a sandwich, and a misunderstanding."


It was ok... Don't think anything stood out for me.


----------



## Langree

[email protected]#$&#37;^& Baseball!!


----------



## steve614

Langree said:


> [email protected]#$%^& Baseball!!


And FOX for not following the CBS model.


----------



## Neenahboy

My TiVo didn't record last night's ep because it said it was "no longer in the guide." 

Anyone know where I can find it, either via streaming or torrent? I've looked in all the usual places and am coming up empty.


----------



## Adam1115

Neenahboy said:


> My TiVo didn't record last night's ep because it said it was "no longer in the guide."
> 
> Anyone know where I can find it, either via streaming or torrent? I've looked in all the usual places and am coming up empty.


Wasn't on here, baseball.


----------



## Neenahboy

Adam1115 said:


> Wasn't on here, baseball.


Oy, is that still going on? It was probably pre-empted again, then. Thanks.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Neenahboy said:


> My TiVo didn't record last night's ep because it said it was "no longer in the guide."
> 
> Anyone know where I can find it, either via streaming or torrent? I've looked in all the usual places and am coming up empty.


I had canceled my recordings earlier in the week in order to record something else. Looking back at the guide data, I show Fox News At 10 running from 8 - 10:30. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## Neenahboy

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I had canceled my recordings earlier in the week in order to record something else. Looking back at the guide data, I show Fox News At 10 running from 8 - 10:30. Not sure what that's all about.


Hmm, odd. I asked because eztv showed it as airing yesterday, but they usually have a torrent for it and there was none.


----------



## LoadStar

For whatever reason, FOX did not have the playoff game on the schedule, and still listed the regularly scheduled Saturday night block of programming. "Cops" and "AMW" definitely did not air last night.


----------



## nataylor

LoadStar said:


> For whatever reason, FOX did not have the playoff game on the schedule, and still listed the regularly scheduled Saturday night block of programming. "Cops" and "AMW" definitely did not air last night.


The game was originally scheduled for the day so the Rangers/Yankees game could be at night. But because the Rangers took the series on Friday, they moved the Phillies/Giants to the night slot.

So yeah, no Cops last night.


----------



## janry

Interesting show featuring U.S Marshal Service this past Saturday, but I really like the episodes where they ride with patrol officers more. I'd have hated to have been the guy that went in the attic.


----------



## Neenahboy

Tonight's first segment with the pissed off guy was great.

"Rock cocaine? I didn't have no rock cocaine. Y'all musta planted that s**t on me or something..."

And then the family friend gets involved after he's in the car. 

"You should just cooperate with these guys, because it's not their fault."
"It is their fault."
"No, it's not!"
"You're telling me these white, racist, *******..."
"Uh uh, we're not even going there!"
"I don't care. F**k the police!"


----------



## Kamakzie

"Privacy Rapist, Die!"


----------



## steve614

Neenahboy said:


> Tonight's first segment with the pissed off guy was great.
> 
> "Rock cocaine? I didn't have no rock cocaine. Y'all musta planted that s**t on me or something..."
> 
> And then the family friend gets involved after he's in the car.
> 
> "You should just cooperate with these guys, because it's not their fault."
> "It is their fault."
> "No, it's not!"
> "You're telling me these white, racist, *******..."
> "Uh uh, we're not even going there!"
> "I don't care. F**k the police!"


Yeah, I was amused with his explaining the gun. First, he said he had it for protection, then he said he picked it up off the ground somewhere.
Later when he was in the police car, he again said he had it for protection.


----------



## verdugan

Kamakzie said:


> "Privacy Rapist, Die!"


That was awesome!


----------



## kilcher

I'm getting back into this show. I usually have 20 or so on the TiVo at any given time, drives my wife nuts. Even though it's a 30 minute show they seem to go fast and it's a great time killer.

I often think I would have liked being a police officer but I'd get in trouble. I'd beat people. I have no patience for stupidity. Plus I think if you run from the cops you deserve what you get when they catch you.


----------



## Fish Man

Kamakzie said:


> "Privacy Rapist, Die!"


Talk about an awesome insight into an investigation.

The victim, describes the encounter with the nut. He tells the cop, "He yelled at me, 'You're a privacy rapist! Die, privacy rapist'".

The cop repeats, "'Privacy rapist'?. Is that what he said, 'privacy rapist'?".

"Yes, those were his exact words." And then the guy goes on to describe the knife he pulled. "It was silver, the blade and handle were silver, and it was one of those knives that you have to push a button to open it."

Then, the cop's questioning the suspect. The suspect denies everything. Denies pulling a knife. Denies everything beyond a rather minor and harmless verbal disagreement with the victim. Then, the suspect mutters. "Privacy rapist!"

"What did you say?"

"He's a *Privacy rapist!!*"

Talk about corroborating the victims account! Holy cow!

Then, the cop asks, "So you're sure you didn't pull a knife on him?"

"No, I didn't pull a knife."

"Do you own a knife? Where is it?"

"I can show it to you."

He does, it's "silver, and it was one of those knives that you have to push a button to open it."

Awesome! Absolutely awesome! One of the best Cops segments ever!

Also, with regard to the segment where the suspect accused the, "white, racist, *******" cops of planting the dope on him...

What is with these idiots who think they can lie about that when we know there's an *obvious, big obtrusive "Cops" camera crew videotaping the whole thing!?* What idiots!


----------



## Donbadabon

Send in the dog! lol. 

Yesterday's (04/24/11) episode had them searching for a third-member of a group of guys that broke into a building stealing equipment.

Always amazes me that a dog can pick out someone's scent and track them. Sure enough the dog leads the Cops right to the man hiding underneath a building. After several warnings to come out or the dog is coming in, they sent in the very-eager dog. Suddenly the man is ready to comply when the dog is chewing on his arm. lol


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Donbadabon said:


> Send in the dog! lol.
> 
> Yesterday's (04/24/11) episode had them searching for a third-member of a group of guys that broke into a building stealing equipment.
> 
> Always amazes me that a dog can pick out someone's scent and track them. Sure enough the dog leads the Cops right to the man hiding underneath a building. After several warnings to come out or the dog is coming in, they sent in the very-eager dog. Suddenly the man is ready to comply when the dog is chewing on his arm. lol


Yea, then the guy asks the cops if the bite wound is bad. "nah, just a scratch" as his arm is covered in blood. I love when they send the dogs in. I remember one a few years ago where the dog almost took the guys ear off.


----------



## nmiller855

I liked his excuse that he didn't respond to the cop warning about the dog was because he was almost asleep! If you don't put yourself in a situation like that, you probably won't be hunted down by a dog & bitten.


----------



## Fish Man

WhiskeyTango said:


> Yea, then the guy asks the cops if the bite wound is bad. "nah, just a scratch" as his arm is covered in blood. I love when they send the dogs in. I remember one a few years ago where the dog almost took the guys ear off.


I love it when they send in the dogs too.

I also love the show "K9 Cops" on Animal Planet (all 6 or 8 episodes of it).

As a lifetime dog owner, who's favorite breed is the German Sheppard (and has owned several), I can tell you that when those dogs are tracking a bad guy or searching for drugs or a gun, from their body language it's obvious they're over-the-moon happy! Those dogs *LOVE THEIR JOBS!*

To see such a happy dog and a bad guy getting what's he opted for after repeated warnings (dog bit)? Yeah, I admit, I love it! :up:


----------



## verdugan

Fish Man said:


> I love it when they send in the dogs too.


I love it as well, but I think I still like these 3 little words better "Taser taser taser." :up:


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

One of my favorite episodes ever (i can't remember anything about it except that it) showed a guy getting tazed at the same time the dog was trying to rip his leg off!


----------



## verdugan

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> One of my favorite episodes ever (i can't remember anything about it except that it) showed a guy getting tazed at the same time the dog was trying to rip his leg off!


Ohh, I haven't seen that one. That's awesome. The best of both worlds!


----------



## Neenahboy

You guys! Cops is back tonight! Feel like it's been ages since we've had a new ep.


----------



## snowjay

OMG, what a cry baby. He's man enough to commit armed robbery but when he gets busted he cry like a 12 year old who needs his mommy.


----------



## RonDawg

I was amused by the Louisiana episode, with the guy in the new Chevy truck who got busted for solicitation. How could he not know that prostitute was a DUDE? 

And no, hookers don't take debit/credit cards, nor will they let you go to the ATM afterward. They are strictly, umm, "pay before you pump" 

BTW the new opening sequence seems to be a mix of scenes I have seen before (like the deputy hugging the kid in the driveway) as well as stuff I've never seen before (the guy being Tased as he was running away).


----------



## LoadStar

RonDawg said:


> I was amused by the Louisiana episode, with the guy in the new Chevy truck who got busted for solicitation. How could he not know that prostitute was a DUDE?


You don't think he knew? He knew, definitely... he probably went out looking for exactly what he got.


----------



## RonDawg

LoadStar said:


> You don't think he knew? He knew, definitely... he probably went out looking for exactly what he got.


How I think he didn't know is when the cop was admonishing him for agreeing to an act/payment amount when he didn't have enough money on him.

Up to that point, the cop was referring to the prostitute as "her" even though he clearly has dealt with her him before. But once the cop found out the guy had agreed to a sex act worth $60 when he only had $20-some odd in his wallet, he told the john what the consequences were of doing that, and for the first time began referring to the prostitute as "him" and particularly pointed out "his" size compared to the john's.

At that point, the john closed his eyes and slammed his head back into the seat in a "Oh Sh--!" moment. He wouldn't look at the officer anymore...the officer had to tell the john to look at him. I doubt that was over the fact that he could have been assaulted...it was over his realization that he was about to engage in a sex act with another man unknowingly, and unwillingly if he had realized it before.

Prior to that revelation, the john didn't seem particularly embarrassed about being arrested on TV.


----------



## RonDawg

I just rewatched the episode in question and noted the following:

1. When the officer was questioning the john at the truck (shortly after handcuffing him) he slips and says "she" then immediately says "he" when referring to the prostitute. The john however constantly refers to the prostitute as "her" before and after the officer does this.

2. When the officer again questions the john who is now seated in the back of the cruiser, and admonishes him about what happens when you don't have enough money to pay a prostitute for the act, when the officer says "especially a male prostitute of that size" is the point where the john closes his eyes, turns away from the officer, and leans back his head. That's why I think he didn't realize it before.


----------



## snowjay

RonDawg said:


> BTW the new opening sequence seems to be a mix of scenes I have seen before (like the deputy hugging the kid in the driveway) as well as stuff I've never seen before (the guy being Tased as he was running away).


I think that scene of the guy hugging the kid was in last seasons opening as well. Wasn't that the episode where the kids dad or uncle drove drunk?

And that john had no clue that prostitue was a man. Didn't he say something like "What are you gonna do when she grabs your junk?" I would of been like "well first of all that isn't a she..."


----------



## Fish Man

RonDawg said:


> 2. When the officer again questions the john who is now seated in the back of the cruiser, and admonishes him about what happens when you don't have enough money to pay a prostitute for the act, when the officer says "especially a male prostitute of that size" is the point where the john closes his eyes, turns away from the officer, and leans back his head. That's why I think he didn't realize it before.


It floors me that the john didn't know the prostitute was a dude.

In drag, **I'd** make a more attractive, and believable, woman than that. That's saying something.

What an idiot! And, if he was that dumb, he was probably also actually dumb enough to think that a prostitute would let him go to an ATM afterward.

I think the cop saved the john's life, Seriously.


----------



## RonDawg

The last new episode featuring Boynton Beach FL PD was probably the best episode they've had in a long time, if ever. 

For those who didn't see it, they devoted the entire 30 minutes to the case of Dalia Dippolito, a 28 year old woman who had hired someone to kill her husband of just 6 months. I'm not sure how police found out about the plot (and that was not revealed in the episode) but police got her to meet with a supposed hit-man who was an undercover cop, and recorded her making the deal. They contacted the husband and set up crime scene tape for her to return to.

I remember seeing video footage of her "acting" upon finding out about her husband's "death" but I didn't realize that it was shot by COPS crew members.

One thing I'm curious about is why they blanked out her name whenever it was mentioned? The case got a bit of publicity when it happened, her face and her husband's face were shown without alteration, and she's already been convicted of solicitation for murder, for which she got 20 years.


----------



## Donbadabon

She was crazy! And cold-hearted. Very scary to think how things would've gone down if the Police weren't involved.


----------



## RonDawg

One thing that was not previously revealed was that she had been stealing from him for quite some time...I think he said it was around $240k  She had somehow convinced him to quit-claim the house over to her as well.


----------



## bobvr

She is out on bail pending an appeal....http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/13/dalia-dippolito-released-florida-jail_n_960146.html


----------



## snowjay

RonDawg said:


> The last new episode featuring Boynton Beach FL PD was probably the best episode they've had in a long time, if ever.


I concur, the episode was just awesome.

And she kept playing stupid up to the very end even when the detective told her they had video evidence.

I'm guessing they bleeped the names out because of her pending appeal.


----------



## kcarl75

bobvr said:


> She is out on bail pending an appeal....http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/13/dalia-dippolito-released-florida-jail_n_960146.html


Wait...why does she get bail, pending an appeal? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## firerose818

I thought she was under house arrest?


----------



## snowjay

firerose818 said:


> I thought she was under house arrest?


She is.


----------



## bobvr

Well house arrest is still out on bail.


----------



## Fish Man

I agree. That was the best episode of COPS in a LONG time! :up:

After watching the actual footage of her making the deal with the undercover cop, what could *possibly* be the basis for her appeal? Entrapment?

She'll have an awfully hard time convincing anyone she was entrapped. As one of the cops said, the undercover gave her several opportunities to back out free and clear, and she took none of them.


----------



## Kamakzie

WOW what a body she has (minus the face).. too bad she's a nut job!


----------



## Neenahboy

Two straight weeks of doubleheaders. Like. :up:

The wife of the drunk driver was PISSED.


----------



## snowjay

Pissed is an understatement. Although I think her priorities are a little screwed up considering she was wishing he had died. Where did she tell him to go? Back to Pennsylvania?


----------



## Kamakzie

Neenahboy said:


> Two straight weeks of doubleheaders. Like. :up:
> 
> The wife of the drunk driver was PISSED.


I thought the wife was going to get the bracelets for a while there.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I thought leaving the scene of an accident was a crime. They said they couldn't get him for drunk driving but he admitted to the crash.


----------



## Donbadabon

The drunk driving was weird. They said they couldn't charge him since no one saw him wreck, but in the same breath they said he would be charged with the destruction of the property. I don't get it.

The other story, about the guy that assaulted the 16 year old, I thought was total BS. I think that whole family is lying just to get the guy arrested. She had a mark on her chest that could've been from anyone. Their whole demeanor was just shady, like they were enjoying it a little too much.


----------



## steve614

Donbadabon said:


> The drunk driving was weird. They said they couldn't charge him since no one saw him wreck, but in the same breath they said he would be charged with the destruction of the property. I don't get it.


In court, he could claim he dodged a squirrel and there would be no one that would be able to refute that assertion. 
I don't think they 'charged' him with anything. They didn't even write him a ticket.
The one cop mentioned he will be getting a bill for the cost of the property, but that was it. Now it's just a civil matter between the city and the driver.



Donbadabon said:


> The other story, about the guy that assaulted the 16 year old, I thought was total BS. I think that whole family is lying just to get the guy arrested. She had a mark on her chest* that could've been from anyone*. Their whole demeanor was just shady, like they were enjoying it a little too much.


I was thinking the same thing. Especially when the suspect claimed that the girls were always making stuff up to get him in trouble.


----------



## midas

steve614 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Especially when the suspect claimed that the girls were always making stuff up to get him in trouble.


He had no shirt. On Cops that means he's guilty.


----------



## Fish Man

Donbadabon said:


> The drunk driving was weird. They said they couldn't charge him since no one saw him wreck, but in the same breath they said he would be charged with the destruction of the property. I don't get it.
> 
> The other story, about the guy that assaulted the 16 year old, I thought was total BS. I think that whole family is lying just to get the guy arrested. She had a mark on her chest that could've been from anyone. Their whole demeanor was just shady, like they were enjoying it a little too much.


I totally agree with both of these statements.

In the first case:


The guy admitted he was driving.
They should have done a field sobriety test or a breathalizer on him.
They had eyewitnesses who saw him hit the light pole. After all, the cop recognised him from an eyewitness description that went out over the radio,

In any other case I've ever seen, admission that he was driving or an eyewitness willing to sign a statement is enough to arrest him (the conviction is then up to the trial). The *COP* doesn't need to be an eyewitness.

In the second one: Yeah, the girls struck me as beaytches who would absolutely lie to get the guy in trouble. They came over to *HIS* house and he was simply trying to get them to leave. The girls were * trespassing!*


----------



## nataylor

Donbadabon said:


> The other story, about the guy that assaulted the 16 year old, I thought was total BS. I think that whole family is lying just to get the guy arrested. She had a mark on her chest that could've been from anyone. Their whole demeanor was just shady, like they were enjoying it a little too much.


The cop probably had to take the guy due to the domestic violence laws in the state. Even the cop didn't seem to be buying the story, as he told the guy he would personally make sure the guy would make it to work the next morning. The charge, should he actually get one, should never hold up in court.


----------



## Fish Man

nataylor said:


> The cop probably had to take the guy due to the domestic violence laws in the state. Even the cop didn't seem to be buying the story, as he told the guy he would personally make sure the guy would make it to work the next morning. The charge, should he actually get one, should never hold up in court.


Domestic violence laws pertain to people who are members of the same household, who live under the same roof.

In this case, the young girls came over to the guys house and were on his porch taunting and harassing him. The girls claim he grabbed the 15 year old and she had a slight mark on her neck / upper chest, near the collar bone.

Whether he actually laid a hand on her or not, the girls were *obviously* the instigators of the whole thing, coming over to his house and taunting him while he was minding his own business. They were clearly absolutely giddy that they caused him to get arrested. It was a game to them. The entire thing was orchestrated by them.

I do hope the cop followed through with his promise to make sure the guy made it to work the next morning, and hopefully helped him get the charges dropped.


----------



## verdugan

Fish Man said:


> I do hope the cop followed through with his promise to make sure the guy made it to work the next morning, and hopefully helped him get the charges dropped.


If that's what happened, then the girls should get charged with something. Making a false report maybe?


----------



## nataylor

verdugan said:


> If that's what happened, then the girls should get charged with something. Making a false report maybe?


Unless they admit it, there's no way to prove it didn't happen, either.


----------



## verdugan

nataylor said:


> Unless they admit it, there's no way to prove it didn't happen, either.


Unfortunately, you're right. So even if the charges don't go anywhere, it'll always be on his record. Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Neenahboy

Some really compelling stuff tonight. The guy tripping on meth, the genius who decided to run not once but twice (the second time while in cuffs!), and the fake robbery (she didn't put all that much effort into it...did she really think they wouldn't watch the tapes or look in her car?) were all great.


----------



## snowjay

The guy tweaking was really unpredictable, taking him to the ground quick was a good move. Too bad he didn't try to run, we would of had some taser action.

It's always a good laugh when some rocket scientist tries to run in cuffs.


----------



## verdugan

snowjay said:


> It's always a good laugh when some rocket scientist tries to run in cuffs.


... into traffic!!! He was close to being hit by a car.

Lots of winners this weekend.


----------



## Neenahboy

Ho! Ho! Ho!, everybody.


----------



## Langree

Neenahboy said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho!, everybody.


Love the christmas episodes!


----------



## RonDawg

On the Vegas Vice portions, is it just me, or did that female vice cop resemble Angie Dickinson (from some angles) during her _Police Woman_ days?


----------



## Fish Man

Since this season began, there's a 2 second blip in the intro where they show the "Ho" with the long curly black hair -from the back only- in cuffs.

Since this season began, when that shot blips up, I've turned to my wife and said, "dude". (As in, "that's a guy in drag".)

Well, in this year's "Ho! Ho! Ho!" episode we get to see that person from the front and at length. "Not a dude!" I was genuinely surprised! And not only not a dude, but surprisingly -dare I even say- ... attractive ... for a teenage $20 whore.

Note: I'm sure some of you zip through the theme song and have never seen the clip I referenced. Me, even with a TiVo, I just gotta hear that "Bad Boys" theme!


----------



## Neenahboy

Can't believe I forgot to bump this thread in April when the news broke, but Fox is drastically cutting back on Cops:

http://www.vulture.com/2012/04/fox-is-cutting-back-on-cops.html


----------



## steve614

I was wondering what happened. It didn't seem like there were that many new episodes aired this year. 

Boo FOX (not quite worthy of a BIH). I couldn't care less about sports. I want more car chasing, ho busting, perp tazing, drug takedown action!
Hopefully with a reduced number of episodes, FOX can concentrate on quality vs quantity.
Who cares about the harmless homeless guy who gets found with a joint in his pocket?


----------



## jamesl

I remember when COPS went to Russia
that was pretty cool


----------



## Kamakzie

Fox has totally crapped on Cops and it sucks.


----------



## LoadStar

Yeah, I sort of gave up even bothering looking for episodes at this point. I figured it was as good as canceled.


----------



## nmiller855

My daughter's ex-boyfriend had a Season's Pass set up for Cops. When he would start to watch one we would ask "Haven't you seen this one before?" He always denied seeing them before but shortly into an episode he would start saying "Watch this." Totally busting himself.
I have 2 favorites. One is when the cop thinks the old lady's house is on fire & busts out lots of window panes & it turns out that it is the house next door that is on fire. The other one is when the cop drives down the railroad track & his car gets stuck.
There are a few local ones that are pretty old & it is funny to watch them & see how the participants have aged.


----------



## Kamakzie

nmiller855 said:


> The other one is when the cop drives down the railroad track & his car gets stuck.
> There are a few local ones that are pretty old & it is funny to watch them & see how the participants have aged.


Is that the one where the cop car actually burned up because the Cop hit something under the car and started a fire?


----------



## ewolfr

Kamakzie said:


> Is that the one where the cop car actually burned up because the Cop hit something under the car and started a fire?


I vaguely remember seeing that one. I think the cop was chasing someone off road through a forest and then the car caught fire during the pursuit.


----------



## RonDawg

nmiller855 said:


> I have 2 favorites. One is when the cop thinks the old lady's house is on fire & busts out lots of window panes & it turns out that it is the house next door that is on fire.


That is a classic episode from Fort Worth TX. Police trainers like to use that clip as an example of "tunnel vision." I remember an early airing of that episode in which the cameraman actually pans all around the room, as if he's wondering himself where the smoke and flames are.



Kamakzie said:


> Is that the one where the cop car actually burned up because the Cop hit something under the car and started a fire?





ewolfr said:


> I vaguely remember seeing that one. I think the cop was chasing someone off road through a forest and then the car caught fire during the pursuit.


That's Spokane WA and he was chasing a stolen 4x4 through the woods. He got the car stuck and the catalytic converter caught the brush on fire, which in turn caught the car on fire.

The one where the cop got his patrol car stuck on the railroad tracks was a different episode, I believe somewhere in the Midwest. Although a train was coming, it stopped well before hitting the cop car.


----------



## firerose818

The car stuck on the railroad tracks was Des Moines.


----------



## philw1776

My TiVo XL4 is filling up with Cops episodes! Can't get enough. It's a sickness.
But I agree that I could do without all the harmless weed busts.


----------



## Donbadabon

Add domestic abuse to the episodes I could do without. I FF as soon as they come on.

This is why I am enjoying seeing World's Wildest Police Videos back on the air with John Bunnell. All new for 2012, and nothing but dash-cam videos.

"Due to the graphic nature of this program, viewer discretion is advised." Oh yeah.


----------



## RonDawg

Donbadabon said:


> This is why I am enjoying seeing World's Wildest Police Videos back on the air with John Bunnell.


Sorry, but "Sheriff" John Bunnell's voice is like listening to nails on a chalkboard for me. He was fine when he was featured on the early episodes of COPS, but now that he's a for-hire "expert" and narrator his delivery just grates on me.

Another thing that irritates me is how he constantly refers to himself as "Sheriff." He was only in that position for less than 6 months, was appointed (as opposed to elected by the people) to the post when his former boss retired, and when the choice was finally was up to the people he lost to someone else.


----------



## LoadStar

RonDawg said:


> Sorry, but "Sheriff" John Bunnell's voice is like listening to nails on a chalkboard for me. He was fine when he was featured on the early episodes of COPS, but now that he's a for-hire "expert" and narrator his delivery just grates on me.
> 
> Another thing that irritates me is how he constantly refers to himself as "Sheriff." He was only in that position for less than 6 months, was appointed (as opposed to elected by the people) to the post when his former boss retired, and when the choice was finally was up to the people he lost to someone else.


Plus, if it's the same as the previous episodes that I've seen, the clips are sometimes as short as a few seconds - but they repeat them, then they repeat them again, then they repeat the first part in slow motion, then they repeat the last part in slow motion, then they replay part zoomed in, then they replay the whole thing, then they...

Needless to say, it's rather repetitive.


----------



## d-dub

LoadStar said:


> Plus, if it's the same as the previous episodes that I've seen, the clips are sometimes as short as a few seconds - but they repeat them, then they repeat them again, then they repeat the first part in slow motion, then they repeat the last part in slow motion, then they replay part zoomed in, then they replay the whole thing, then they...
> 
> Needless to say, it's rather repetitive.


Not only that, but the fake chopper pilot voice overs are ridiculously over-dramatic.


----------



## RonDawg

d-dub said:


> Not only that, but the fake chopper pilot voice overs are ridiculously over-dramatic.


Well, the pilot is real (most of these voiceovers seem to be done by Bob Tur, who was a chopper pilot for an LA-area news station) but the narration and helicopter background noises are definitely faked.

However, I found Bob Tur to be annoying even when he was narrating stuff he was witnessing.


----------



## Neenahboy

Nice profile of the Cops producers in the WSJ today: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323551004578117362117479612.html

Guess Fox hasn't made a decision on another season yet. I say put it on G4 and move on...that's all the channel is these days anyway.


----------



## Kamakzie

Why not put Cops on FX?


----------



## cannonz

G4 has been showing Street Patrol, looks a lot like Cops wonder if same people are making it as a replacement.


----------



## nataylor

Street Patrol was just old, previously unused footage from COPS.


----------



## JTAnderson

Vegas Strip has been providing my Cops fix and it's even more fun because it takes place in familiar territory.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I'd love to see COPS go to a channel like FX where they could get away with a bit less bleeping, etc.


----------



## cannonz

JTAnderson said:


> Vegas Strip has been providing my Cops fix and it's even more fun because it takes place in familiar territory.


I like that one too, and the college campus one.


----------



## newsposter

i'm glad i subbed to this thread...i havent seen a single ep yet..i guess i dont have a SP for it..oh my


----------



## LoadStar

LoadStar said:


> Plus, if it's the same as the previous episodes that I've seen, the clips are sometimes as short as a few seconds - but they repeat them, then they repeat them again, then they repeat the first part in slow motion, then they repeat the last part in slow motion, then they replay part zoomed in, then they replay the whole thing, then they...
> 
> Needless to say, it's rather repetitive.


LOL... my post here reminds me of "The Situation Room" sketch from this week's SNL. Very prescient. 

In any case, I wish FOX would just cancel it already so someone else can pick up the show. There's no way that someone won't buy it... as they said in the article, it's got definite brand identity that some cable channel would love to have.


----------



## newsposter

do they run repeats during off weeks or is cops just straight thru always new?


----------



## Bob Coxner

Alaska State Troopers is a good substitute while we wait for more Cops.


----------



## newsposter

ok this is bizarre...when you add a SP thru the internet it should be on the bottom of the priority list, right?

when i got home it was 36, which leads me to believe i had the pass all along, which makes sense since i watched it last year

so why didnt it record so far? ugh


----------



## snowjay

newsposter said:


> so why didnt it record so far? ugh


They haven't had new shows for quite a while, so you must be set to only record new shows.


----------



## LoadStar

FOX now airs various sporting events (MLB, NASCAR, NCAA Football) on Saturday night. COPS was picked up for this season with a shortened order, but it's basically a bench-warmer for right now.


----------



## newsposter

too bad i didnt look at my own sticky for when cops starts


----------



## RonDawg

Bob Coxner said:


> Alaska State Troopers is a good substitute while we wait for more Cops.


It's a good show (along with _Wild Justice_ which rides along with California Fish and Game wardens) but it's not the same as _COPS._ Those shows are narrated and quite heavily edited, making them more documentary-like. There is also the heavy use of stock footage for dramatic effect, such as seeing what appears to be a Crown Vic as it is rolling Code 3 down the highway, but then the Trooper being featured shows up in an Expedition or a Charger. _Wild Justice_ is the same way as well.

_COPS_ is like giving one of the officers a camcorder (right down to the grainy, shaky video) and telling him to film what a day in his boots is like. There is no narration beyond a little bt of the officer(s) explaining what's going on to the viewer. It's a lot closer to what you would see if you were on a police ride along.


----------



## Donbadabon

JTAnderson said:


> Vegas Strip has been providing my Cops fix and it's even more fun because it takes place in familiar territory.


Thanks for the reminder about Vegas Strip. I thought I had an SP set for it, but somehow I didn't.

I am surprised at how many people they let go without a ticket. It really seems to be based on how the subjects react to the cops. If they are polite and follow directions (and have no warrants) they are generally let off without a ticket.
But if they cop an attitude, all bets are off.


----------



## philw1776

Donbadabon said:


> Thanks for the reminder about Vegas Strip. I thought I had an SP set for it, but somehow I didn't.
> 
> I am surprised at how many people they let go without a ticket. It really seems to be based on how the subjects react to the cops. If they are polite and follow directions (and have no warrants) they are generally let off without a ticket.
> But if they cop an attitude, all bets are off.


What cable network has V strip? Can't find it on BHouse DVR.
I miss my TiVo when traveling


----------



## nataylor

philw1776 said:


> What cable network has V strip? Can't find it on BHouse DVR.
> I miss my TiVo when traveling


TruTV


----------



## RonDawg

The 25th season of COPS airs on Fox starting December 15. Remember, all suspects are innocent until proven guilty in a court of law


----------



## Donbadabon

^^
Sweet!
I'm hoping for a taser right off the bat. I love it when they fall like a tree after fighting so hard.


----------



## Kamakzie

As Daniel Bryan used to say. YESSSS YESSS YESSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Man

Woooo Hoooo! I thought we'd lost "COPS".

(I wouldn't know what to do!)


----------



## verdugan

Donbadabon said:


> ^^
> Sweet!
> I'm hoping for a taser right off the bat. I love it when they fall like a tree after fighting so hard.


And if you add a K9 unit segment, it'll be an instant classic.


----------



## RonDawg

Well, this episode was both taser and K9 free, but there was the zebra rampaging through the Sacramento suburbs! And all it wanted to do was go skinny-dipping in the pool.

The suspect in the Toledo segment had THE most annoying voice I've heard in a long time. If anybody should have been tased, it should have been him


----------



## snowjay

It was a pretty tame episode. *yawn*


----------



## Bob Coxner

A bit of a letdown after such a long wait.


----------



## highwire

snowjay said:


> It was a pretty tame episode. *yawn*


The ineptitude of the cops trying to corral the zebra was amusing. Otherwise, meh.


----------



## Langree

highwire said:


> The ineptitude of the cops trying to corral the zebra was amusing. Otherwise, meh.


It was in the Northern side of Sac, all the cowboys live in the Southern side of the county?

The "handler" sucked. Didn't know how to use a lasso.


----------



## verdugan

RonDawg said:


> Well, this episode was both taser and K9 free, but there was the zebra rampaging through the Sacramento suburbs! And all it wanted to do was go skinny-dipping in the pool.


I live in the Sacramento area. My wife and I looked at each other and said "how did we miss that?"

I looked it up and turns out it took place in August, 2010. You'd think in 2 years they could've come up with better footage.


----------



## LoadStar

verdugan said:


> I live in the Sacramento area. My wife and I looked at each other and said "how did we miss that?"
> 
> I looked it up and turns out it took place in August, 2010. You'd think in 2 years they could've come up with better footage.


I don't think COPS typically uses footage other than their own, so they are really limited by whatever their cameras record.


----------



## verdugan

LoadStar said:


> I don't think COPS typically uses footage other than their own, so they are really limited by whatever their cameras record.


Let me rephrase my post then.

I can't believe that in two years they haven't *shot* more interesting footage.


----------



## RonDawg

highwire said:


> The ineptitude of the cops trying to corral the zebra was amusing.


I'm not sure what the cops were suppose to do other than keep people away, and try to herd the animal to somewhere where it can't hurt anybody. Sacramento is a major urban area*, not the country, so most of its cops have no knowledge of how to handle such an animal.

*it's California's sixth largest city by population, and if you include the surrounding areas, at 2.5 million people it's almost as big as Toronto


----------



## RonDawg

verdugan said:


> I looked it up and turns out it took place in August, 2010. You'd think in 2 years they could've come up with better footage.


The footage they routinely air could have been that old all this time. It takes time to get the necessary clearances and waivers.

Also, if a claim was made against one of the government agencies involved (for example, the zebra causing property damage that was not shown), the city and/or county attorneys may not want the footage aired until the incident is settled.

The Dippolitto attempted murder-for-hire case occurred in 2009, but COPS did not air footage of the sting for another two years.


----------



## Langree

RonDawg said:


> I'm not sure what the cops were suppose to do other than keep people away, and try to herd the animal to somewhere where it can't hurt anybody. Sacramento is a major urban area*, not the country, so most of its cops have no knowledge of how to handle such an animal.
> 
> *it's California's sixth largest city by population, and if you include the surrounding areas, at 2.5 million people it's almost as big as Toronto


I'm from that area, there is plenty of "country" in the Sacramento area, I grew up in Elk Grove, still plenty of farmland there, on the north side you have Rio Linda.

http://www.kcra.com/2-Zebras-Run-Wild-In-Carmichael/-/11798090/12668498/-/xmy7i1z/-/index.html

According to the article there were two zebras that escaped an animal training farm in Carmichael, Sac County, not really Sacramento proper.

They kept calling the one we saw feral. I think they were over stating it. She was nervous and scared, yes. Wild, I doubt it. (this is based on the fact that we watched the wrangler lead it to the trailer by walking at it's rear with his hand on her hindquarters, you don't do that with a truly feral horse or the like, too much risk of getting a solid kick)

The reason she likely took the header into the pool is she was very heated from all that running around and it's the quickest way for her to cool down.


----------



## steve614

Langree said:


> The reason she likely took the header into the pool is she was very heated from all that running around and it's the quickest way for her to cool down.


Looked like to me she lost her footing and fell into the pool.

I saw that and thought: Lucky break for the cops.


----------



## Langree

It looked to me like she stepped in, not realizing it was that deep. A pool like that is not something they are used too, usually.


----------



## verdugan

Langree said:


> It looked to me like she stepped in, not realizing it was that deep. A pool like that is not something they are used too, usually.


To me it looked like she fell in as well.


----------



## RonDawg

Langree said:


> I'm from that area, there is plenty of "country" in the Sacramento area, I grew up in Elk Grove, still plenty of farmland there, on the north side you have Rio Linda.
> 
> http://www.kcra.com/2-Zebras-Run-Wild-In-Carmichael/-/11798090/12668498/-/xmy7i1z/-/index.html
> 
> According to the article there were two zebras that escaped an animal training farm in Carmichael, Sac County, not really Sacramento proper.
> 
> They kept calling the one we saw feral. I think they were over stating it. She was nervous and scared, yes. Wild, I doubt it. (this is based on the fact that we watched the wrangler lead it to the trailer by walking at it's rear with his hand on her hindquarters, you don't do that with a truly feral horse or the like, too much risk of getting a solid kick)
> 
> The reason she likely took the header into the pool is she was very heated from all that running around and it's the quickest way for her to cool down.


Carmichael is just as close, if not closer, to downtown Sacramento as Elk Grove or Rio Linda. And from the Google satellite view, it's just as urbanized as most any other Sacramento suburb. A quick Google search shows that the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department provides law enforcement services to Carmichael residents, and they are the agency that was featured in this episode.

Regardless, even if you have "horsey" areas, that doesn't mean the local cops know how to deal with wildlife issues. Even in LA, where we have horse-properties in various areas (including in my city), the cops are not trained for this sort of thing. That's why I questioned the "ineptness" comment earlier.

I believe the "feral" remark came over the radio via the officer driving that handler to distinguish it from an animal that you would see at a petting zoo. It's to warn everybody that this thing can seriously hurt you.


----------



## Langree

RonDawg said:


> Carmichael is just as close, if not closer, to downtown Sacramento as Elk Grove or Rio Linda. And from the Google satellite view, it's just as urbanized as most any other Sacramento suburb. A quick Google search shows that the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department provides law enforcement services to Carmichael residents, and they are the agency that was featured in this episode.
> 
> Regardless, even if you have "horsey" areas, that doesn't mean the local cops know how to deal with wildlife issues. Even in LA, where we have horse-properties in various areas (including in my city), the cops are not trained for this sort of thing. That's why I questioned the "ineptness" comment earlier.
> 
> I believe the "feral" remark came over the radio via the officer driving that handler to distinguish it from an animal that you would see at a petting zoo. It's to warn everybody that this thing can seriously hurt you.


I grew up in EG and lived there until 2005, I know the area well.

It's more than "horsey" areas, but yes, for the most part the vast majority of LEO's would not know, but there are still some that do, I know this because I grew up with them


----------



## RonDawg

Langree said:


> It's more than "horsey" areas, but yes, for the most part the vast majority of LEO's would not know, but there are still some that do, I know this because I grew up with them


Apparently they weren't on duty at the time, or they didn't work for Sac Sheriff or CHP 

I have a friend who is a sheriff's deputy in a rural part of the state. Yet, he's an ex-city boy, as are many of his co-workers. So even in a rural area, there's no guarantee either that the responding officer(s) will be knowledgeable in this sort of thing.


----------



## Langree

RonDawg said:


> Apparently they weren't on duty at the time, or they didn't work for Sac Sheriff or CHP
> 
> I have a friend who is a sheriff's deputy in a rural part of the state. Yet, he's an ex-city boy, as are many of his co-workers. So even in a rural area, there's no guarantee either that the responding officer(s) will be knowledgeable in this sort of thing.


I dunno, I guess I'm two year after quarterbacking, the area does have the resources to deal with that situation better. They tied up a lot of units for quite a while doing what the did and the coverage out there is thin as it is.


----------



## cheerdude

The 2nd half-hour was a repeat of the Dalia Dippolito murder for hire arrest.


----------



## Donbadabon

cheerdude said:


> The 2nd half-hour was a repeat of the Dalia Dippolito murder for hire arrest.


Classic. I love it when she breaks down crying before the officer has finished his sentence. And she never asked how he was killed, she just kept saying she wanted to see his body.


----------



## janry

The zebra story was great. I just wish that was the worst kind of call police ever had.


----------



## cheerdude

Donbadabon said:


> Classic. I love it when she breaks down crying before the officer has finished his sentence. And she never asked how he was killed, she just kept saying she wanted to see his body.


While I am not necessarily a fan on how the police supposedly tricked her into signing the release... for entertainment purposes, I'm glad they did.


----------



## RonDawg

Langree said:


> I dunno, I guess I'm two year after quarterbacking, the area does have the resources to deal with that situation better. They tied up a lot of units for quite a while doing what the did and the coverage out there is thin as it is.


That's why CHP was called in  Other agencies could have been as well, we just didn't see their cars or personnel on the final video.

We had a similar situation in my city many years ago, except it was a horse and not a zebra, and we did what was seen in the episode (except for the swimming pool part). We didn't have "cowboys on call" then nor do we have any now.


----------



## Langree

Finally caught Las Vegas Strip last night, really liked it.


----------



## Bob Coxner

The two black cops in the 3rd segment tonight are also on Vegas Strip. Vegas Strip is produced by the same company as Cops, so I guess they share videos.

If you watch Vegas Strip it seems you have to actually murder someone to get arrested there. The cops are constantly letting people go for violations that would get you arrested anywhere else.

The 2nd segment with the prostitution sting was ridiculous. You have like 9 cops wasting taxpayer money arresting prosties in a motel setting? How is the public in danger from that or even aware of it? For that matter, the first one was arrested for "loitering with the intent of prostitution". 9 cops to make a loitering arrest?


----------



## jsmeeker

They arrest plenty of people on Vegas Strip.


----------



## nataylor

jsmeeker said:


> They arrest plenty of people on Vegas Strip.


They'd be arresting way more in most places. In a recent episode they actually had a guy run from the cops and they still let him go. I can't imagine too many places where they'd put up with that.


----------



## Donbadabon

Bob Coxner said:


> The two black cops in the 3rd segment tonight are also on Vegas Strip. Vegas Strip is produced by the same company as Cops, so I guess they share videos.


And I think they were going to let the 19 year old go, like they generally do on Vegas Strip. Until she started running her mouth about how she has the right to be out on the strip and not be questioned by the Cops. She just wouldn't shut up, and they hauled her into jail for the alcohol charge.


----------



## newsposter

having all those cops for the hookers was just crazy..they would run into each other! i just wonder what they all did every bust..stand around and look at the room which they just busted someone else 1/2 hour ago? seemed pointless to me. 

the woman saying 'how do we do this' 100x should have been a dead giveaway to any respectable hooker. just seemed fishy to me

so is there any way to be a 'legal' hooker by renting the room or giving a 'donation' or anything? seems like they are always trying to get certain words said


----------



## RonDawg

newsposter said:


> so is there any way to be a 'legal' hooker by renting the room or giving a 'donation' or anything? seems like they are always trying to get certain words said


Prostitution is not legal in the more urbanized parts of Nevada, in particular Las Vegas. You have to go out in the middle of nowhere to find a legal brothel.

The hookers are simply trying to avoid using terminology that can be used against them.


----------



## newsposter

i noticed they repeated the zebra one over the weekend, it must have b een that popular


----------



## janry

Regarding the first episode on 2/9/13, I was impressed with the couple making it to the other apartment's balcony. 

But, I was confused as to where they found the guy. I don't believe that room he was in was part of the balcony the woman was on.


----------



## Langree

looked like a storage room, could have been off the balcony. I've seen such layouts.


----------



## nataylor

I think that apartment had two balconies. One off the bedroom and one off the living room.


----------



## janry

nataylor said:


> I think that apartment had two balconies. One off the bedroom and one off the living room.


I guess so. There wasn't a door behind where they caught the woman so I was confused.


----------



## steve614

The man hid in his utility closet. I think I remember seeing a water heater behind him.
The woman went to a neighboring balcony. The cops had to go over to the unit next door to get to her.

I'm always amazed at how fast locksmiths can get a door unlocked.


----------



## janry

steve614 said:


> The man hid in his utility closet. I think I remember seeing a water heater behind him.
> The woman went to a neighboring balcony. The cops had to go over to the unit next door to get to her.


I thought that at one point also but at the end of the segment, one of the policemen kept saying "they" and "them" going over on the 3" ledge.

Maybe the man came back over to the orginal balcony after the police entered the 2nd apartment.


----------



## Arcady

If they keep using up all the Vegas Strip footage, how will they ever find enough hobos in front of the Flamingo to fill that show? (Seriously, that entire show seems to be filmed within 1 block.)

Not impressed with this season of cops so far.


----------



## LoadStar

Arcady said:


> If they keep using up all the Vegas Strip footage, how will they ever find enough hobos in front of the Flamingo to fill that show? (Seriously, that entire show seems to be filmed within 1 block.)
> 
> Not impressed with this season of cops so far.


Well, for a long time it wasn't even clear if there would be a season at all. I don't blame them for not wanting to put a lot of effort into editing together this season.

I wish they'd go to new cities... it seems like they only have stuff from like 3-4 cities these days. I wonder if other cities just don't allow the COPS ride-alongs, or if it's just that these cities are where the COPS production teams are.


----------



## RonDawg

LoadStar said:


> I wish they'd go to new cities... it seems like they only have stuff from like 3-4 cities these days. I wonder if other cities just don't allow the COPS ride-alongs, or if it's just that these cities are where the COPS production teams are.


A lot of agencies will not let COPS crews ride with them. Mine is one of those.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I also wonder why Fox is burning them off two a week, although I haven't checked the ratings.


----------



## Langree

RonDawg said:


> A lot of agencies will not let COPS crews ride with them. Mine is one of those.


L.A> cops have an aversion to cameras.


----------



## Langree

Bob Coxner said:


> I also wonder why Fox is burning them off two a week, although I haven't checked the ratings.


Probably going to be doing more sports programming, I know that was the plan at one point.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Burning them off?? They've been doing the back to back new episodes for years.


----------



## LoadStar

WhiskeyTango said:


> Burning them off?? They've been doing the back to back new episodes for years.


Yes, but the second episode has been an "encore" (read: repeat) episode for a long time. The last several weeks, both episodes have been new ones.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

LoadStar said:


> Yes, but the second episode has been an "encore" (read: repeat) episode for a long time. The last several weeks, both episodes have been new ones.


Not entirely true. They aired 2 new eps as recently as 1/14, 1/21, 2/4, & 2/25 last year.


----------



## Fish Man

I'll be sad the day FOX finally cancels COPS.

My FOX affiliate pushed these episodes to 4:00 Sunday afternoon because they cover the Endymion parade live each year.

I've heard from a couple of semi-reliable sources that COPS had/has crews riding along with New Orleans cops for Super Bowl and Mardi Gras (as they did when a Super Bowl and Mardi Gras "collided" in 2002).

I hope it's true. The Mardi Gras COPS episodes are always great! (One of the cops featured on the most recent one, 2004 I believe, used to be my 2 doors down neighbor. He owned two female pit bulls named Thelma and Louise.)


----------



## RonDawg

Langree said:


> L.A> cops have an aversion to cameras.


As a few LA area agencies including the LAPD, LASD, Pomona PD, Rialto PD, San Bernardino SO, and Riverside SO have been featured on COPS, I seriously doubt that's the reason.  Plus most agencies (including mine) have dash cameras now.

No, it's that many chiefs (including every one I have worked for since COPS first aired) have the belief that actual police work is not entertainment. Some chiefs also believe the crews will simply get in the way, or worse be such a distraction that the officer really can't do his or her job effectively. Sometimes I find that just having a ridealong can be a distraction, never mind 2 of them in your car with audio and video recording equipment.

I also present the infamous episode from Fort Worth where the featured cop was going to be a hero on-camera and save a woman from her burning home. Except it was NOT her house that was on fire, but one well on the other side of the block. I am of the belief that if the camera crew was not there, he might have been a bit clearer in his thinking, and would not have broken out the window panes of this woman's living room window (each of which were too small for her to crawl through anyway).

Another Fort Worth cop joined in a pursuit, unauthorized, and worse continued to pursue *in violation of direct orders to cease * which culminated in a traffic accident with an innocent third party who was seriously injured. I believe he did that because he wanted to be captured on camera chasing and apprehending the guy. He ultimately got fired for it.


----------



## Langree

I love the one with the fire and they bust out the wrong window.


----------



## RonDawg

Langree said:


> I love the one with the fire and they bust out the wrong window.


I especially liked his reaction when his supervisor found out:



> Sarge: So, what do you plan on doing to fix this problem? (or something like that)
> 
> DumbA__Officer: I dunno Sarge, you're the supervisor!


----------



## newsposter

i guess we dont see the entire chase etc because when they pulled over the 2 guys it seemed like BS they were asking them to get out of the car etc..then they said we saw you in front of the known drug house and i realized why. 

i am amazed that as messy as some of these cars are, they find anything half the time. 

the woman in the leopard shorts/skirt was just...well..very appropriate for this show

i guess sometimes when they are asking if someone is in a relationship and living to gether is to arrest under a domestic code vs 2 people just knowing each other? 

one thing i've pretty much learned is never talk to a cop that pulls you over


----------



## firerose818

"I'd like to say this is my first time dealing with a naked bicyclist in downtown Portland but that's not even close."


----------



## verdugan

firerose818 said:


> "I'd like to say this is my first time dealing with a naked bicyclist in downtown Portland but that's not even close."


And it won't be the last.


----------



## janry

The guy in the Maverick did a fine job of talking himself into an arrest.

I wonder who moved the marijuana plants to the guy's backyard. [/sarcasm]


----------



## verdugan

janry said:


> The guy in the Maverick did a fine job of talking himself into an arrest.
> 
> I wonder who moved the marijuana plants to the guy's backyard. [/sarcasm]


Agreed on both counts. For the drunk driver, I would think that the cop would be able to tell that the driver had been drinking. It's also the first time I've seen a cop have to call another cop to do a sobriety test.


----------



## Donbadabon

I can't believe the guy in the Maverick complained to the cop about the spotlight blinding him. What a buffoon. 
I thought the guy was drunk as soon as they showed him, thought it odd that the cop didn't think that.


----------



## LoadStar

I thought the guy did a reasonably good job of covering during the first conversation. As soon as the cop went back to the car, that's when it really fell apart. And you could tell the passenger was mentally facepalming while thinking "Dude! Just STFU already!"


----------



## snowjay

verdugan said:


> Agreed on both counts. For the drunk driver, I would think that the cop would be able to tell that the driver had been drinking. It's also the first time I've seen a cop have to call another cop to do a sobriety test.


Depending on the agency not every officer may be trained on how to do the SFSTs. It's not all that uncommon to see.

In the second part of the stop you could tell the officer knew something was up and was about to give him a break but he couldn't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## philw1776

janry said:


> The guy in the Maverick did a fine job of talking himself into an arrest.
> 
> I wonder who moved the marijuana plants to the guy's backyard. [/sarcasm]


I think it was the moron in the Maverick who moved them


----------



## verdugan

snowjay said:


> Depending on the agency not every officer may be trained on how to do the SFSTs. It's not all that uncommon to see.


You learn something new every day. Thanks.


----------



## steve614

Donbadabon said:


> I can't believe the guy in the Maverick complained to the cop about the spotlight blinding him. What a buffoon.
> I thought the guy was drunk as soon as they showed him, thought it odd that the cop didn't think that.


Upon initial contact, I thought the guy seemed pretty straight. It wasn't until his attitude changed that I thought "he's on something".


----------



## newsposter

wow that one was great, talking yourself into being arrested. sure made up for the boring other segment with the black guy and the breathing issue. 

the cop should have had a starskey and hutch car when he pulled over, that woulda been a classic. 

the pot plant thing was just too funny, the plants climbed over the fence themselves eh? i'm so glad i dont have neighbors like that.


----------



## Bob Coxner

A really weak episode. 1/3 of it was a guy calling to complain that his ex-gf made a dime sized dent in his wall? That was the most exciting event they could come up with?


----------



## newsposter

the hole in the wall sounded like an abuse of 911 to me. isnt that a civil matter


----------



## MikeAndrews

"Boston's Finest" looks pretty good. It's a better "Cops," with Donnie Wahlberg producing and narrating.


----------



## janry

Old guys shouldn't run from the cops. 

Was that a spike strip one cop was pulling along? Was he going to throw in front of the guy in hopes he'd step on it?


----------



## newsposter

janry said:


> Old guys shouldn't run from the cops.
> 
> Was that a spike strip one cop was pulling along? Was he going to throw in front of the guy in hopes he'd step on it?


thats what i thought..good use of props!


----------



## RonDawg

newsposter said:


> wow that one was great, talking yourself into being arrested. sure made up for the boring other segment with the black guy and the breathing issue.
> 
> the cop should have had a starskey and hutch car when he pulled over, that woulda been a classic.
> 
> the pot plant thing was just too funny, the plants climbed over the fence themselves eh? i'm so glad i dont have neighbors like that.


Umm, the "black guy with the breathing issue" is the same one as the "pot plant thing." After he fled from the cops and subsequently crashed his truck, he tried to run. After he was caught, he complained he couldn't breathe. The guy had apparently broken into a medical marijuana dispensary, or decided to steal someone else's harvest.

Or are you talking about last week's episode, with one neighbor accusing the other of stealing her pot plants? That one I thought was a bit boring.



janry said:


> Old guys shouldn't run from the cops.


Neither should anyone with a breathing problem.



> Was that a spike strip one cop was pulling along? Was he going to throw in front of the guy in hopes he'd step on it?


It looked like one and that surprised the heck out of me. I think that officer was set up nearby to throw the spike strip, but since the guy crashed before he got that far, that officer decided to join in but forgot all about the spike strip he was holding


----------



## Fish Man

Bob Coxner said:


> A really weak episode. 1/3 of it was a guy calling to complain that his ex-gf made a dime sized dent in his wall? That was the most exciting event they could come up with?


I suspect the producers of the show included that segment to publicly humiliate the guy (yet he is such a clueless d-bag that he obviously signed a release for the footage of him to be used, not realizing how dooshy he looked).

It really did look to me like the woman wanted a neat, clean, painless break with the guy but he was hell-bent on harassing her for as long as he possibly could, and was going to use the cops and the courts to do it.

She left her sectional sofa in the house (they showed it briefly, it looked new and expensive) because she didn't think fighting over it was worth it and he makes a Federal case out of a dime-sized ding in the sheetrock, something he could have fixed in 10 minutes with a $1 container of spackle and some leftover paint.

I think that was worth seeing for the "disgusting behavior" factor.

D! BAG!


----------



## Bob Coxner

RonDawg said:


> Umm, the "black guy with the breathing issue" is the same one as the "pot plant thing." After he fled from the cops and subsequently crashed his truck, he tried to run. After he was caught, he complained he couldn't breathe. The guy had apparently broken into a medical marijuana dispensary, or decided to steal someone else's harvest.


Except it was all stems, not the good stuff. It was the residue left over after a harvest. No one would bother to steal that, it would be like stealing someones lawn clippings.


----------



## philw1776

Fish Man said:


> I suspect the producers of the show included that segment to publicly humiliate the guy (yet he is such a clueless d-bag that he obviously signed a release for the footage of him to be used, not realizing how dooshy he looked).
> 
> It really did look to me like the woman wanted a neat, clean, painless break with the guy but he was hell-bent on harassing her for as long as he possibly could, and was going to use the cops and the courts to do it.
> 
> She left her sectional sofa in the house (they showed it briefly, it looked new and expensive) because she didn't think fighting over it was worth it and he makes a Federal case out of a dime-sized ding in the sheetrock, something he could have fixed in 10 minutes with a $1 container of spackle and some leftover paint.
> 
> I think that was worth seeing for the "disgusting behavior" factor.
> 
> D! BAG!


Why would the moron with the hole in the wall sign off on televising this? If I was that much of a D bag in private I sure wouldn't want everyone to know it. Amazing, the lure of TV in this Facebook hang it all out there culture.


----------



## nataylor

philw1776 said:


> Why would the moron with the hole in the wall sign off on televising this? If I was that much of a D bag in private I sure wouldn't want everyone to know it. Amazing, the lure of TV in this Facebook hang it all out there culture.


There were plenty of idiots signing releases to be on COPS well before Facebook existed.


----------



## Fish Man

It's been my experience that most of the biggest a-holes in the world fall into one of the following two categories:


They see themselves as the "normal" and "reasonable" one and everyone else as the a-hole.
They wear their a-holeism as a badge of honor. They're proud to be a jerk.

Either of the above two types would be entirely willing to have the world see their behavior.

I called him "clueless" in my previous post for letting the world see it. The more I think about it, the more I think "clueless" might not be the best adjective. I'm not sure what might be a better one though...


----------



## snowjay

Fish Man said:


> It's been my experience that most of the biggest a-holes in the world fall into one of the following two categories:
> 
> 
> They see themselves as the "normal" and "reasonable" one and everyone else as the a-hole.
> They wear their a-holeism as a badge of honor. They're proud to be a jerk.
> 
> Either of the above two types would be entirely willing to have the world see their behavior.
> 
> I called him "clueless" in my previous post for letting the world see it. The more I think about it, the more I think "clueless" might not be the best adjective. I'm not sure what might be a better one though...


He's "blind" to his own behavior.


----------



## verdugan

Fish Man said:


> It really did look to me like the woman wanted a neat, clean, painless break with the guy but he was hell-bent on harassing her for as long as he possibly could, and was going to use the cops and the courts to do it.
> 
> I think that was worth seeing for the "disgusting behavior" factor.
> 
> D! BAG!


Not to mention that the reason the woman broke up with him is because this d-bag cheated on her!

Can't believe he signed the release form.


----------



## newsposter

RonDawg said:


> Umm, the "black guy with the breathing issue" is the same one as the "pot plant thing." After he fled from the cops and subsequently crashed his truck, he tried to run. After he was caught, he complained he couldn't breathe. The guy had apparently broken into a medical marijuana dispensary, or decided to steal someone else's harvest.
> 
> Or are you talking about last week's episode, with one neighbor accusing the other of stealing her pot plants? That one I thought was a bit boring.


i watched the eps back to back so dont remember what was what



Fish Man said:


> I suspect the producers of the show included that segment to publicly humiliate the guy (yet he is such a clueless d-bag that he obviously signed a release for the footage of him to be used, not realizing how dooshy he looked).


i still refuse to believe that every single face i see on this show has a release behind it. we cannot have that many idiots in this country.


----------



## RonDawg

OMG that guy from last night's Sacramento episode was annoying. I'm surprised he didn't ask for his mommy.

Then again, I don't have a high opinion of his girlfriend accepting his marriage "proposal" from the back of a police car. How romantic


----------



## snowjay

RonDawg said:


> OMG that guy from last night's Sacramento episode was annoying. I'm surprised he didn't ask for his mommy.
> 
> Then again, I don't have a high opinion of his girlfriend accepting his marriage "proposal" from the back of a police car. How romantic


Talk about drama queen. Hopefully his jail mates don't see that video.

She didn't look too thrilled about it all. I wouldn't be surprised if she was just saying yes so he would shut the hell up.


----------



## Fish Man

snowjay said:


> Talk about drama queen. Hopefully his jail mates don't see that video.


They won't need to. Do you think he'll be any less of a crybaby when he's in jail?


----------



## newsposter

this would have been a good story for the show

http://readingeagle.com/article.aspx?id=461194

basically guy has a flat, cop sees guy and knows the guy has no license, busted. wrong place wrong time! shoulda called AAA and sat in the car


----------



## firerose818

"Two hambones don't get along."
"A bone can only go as far as a bone can go."

WTF?


----------



## Kamakzie

firerose818 said:


> "Two hambones don't get along."
> "A bone can only go as far as a bone can go."
> 
> WTF?


LOL


----------



## rahnbo

Even the cops were scratching their heads on that one. So those two consider themselves ham bones and the older stepfather ham bone figures he's done all he can for the younger ham bone?


----------



## snowjay

Kids, this is your brain on drugs...


----------



## verdugan

snowjay said:


> Kids, this is your brain on drugs...


I couldn't believe the dad was 35!


----------



## firerose818

verdugan said:


> I couldn't believe the dad was 35!


Stepdad.


----------



## janry

Do patrol cars not have anti-lock brakes? In the first segment, the patrol car skidded to a stop and put out a lot of tire smoke. At least, I hope that was tire smoke.


----------



## verdugan

firerose818 said:


> Stepdad.


Same difference. The guy still has had a hard life.


----------



## newsposter

10 trillion bucks to the person who invents a way to instill shame into kids in the school system. whenever i see things like these family fights, i wonder why they think no one will call the cops and there will be trouble.

id be ashamed to have the cops at my house for something like this. and this isnt really always one sided either. both sides are usually wrong to some degree. 

the woman who agreed to marry thru the car window really has low esteem or that guy really is something special. i now fully understand that cops is the show for the people too embarrassed to watch honey boo in order to see that people on the other side of the world really exist

i just wonder, what do the people on cops do to see the other side of 'their' world


----------



## jjd_87

verdugan said:


> I couldn't believe the dad was 35!


He said he raised him. That would have made him 12 when the kid was born. No wonder the kid was the way he was.


----------



## allan

newsposter said:


> the woman who agreed to marry thru the car window really has low esteem or that guy really is something special. i now fully understand that cops is the show for the people too embarrassed to watch honey boo in order to see that people on the other side of the world really exist


I don't normally watch Cops, but I saw that scene in a commercial for it. I couldn't help rolling my eyes and thinking they were made for each other.


----------



## Fish Man

janry said:


> Do patrol cars not have anti-lock brakes? In the first segment, the patrol car skidded to a stop and put out a lot of tire smoke. At least, I hope that was tire smoke.


I wonder the same thing.

There was the obvious sound of tires skidding and the pattern of smoke that wafted past the windows clearly seemed to be coming from the tires, front and rear (that had just left a significant portion of their tread rubber on the pavement).

So, I'd say that patrol car didn't have anti-lock brakes.

Color me surprised.


----------



## newsposter

allan said:


> I don't normally watch Cops, but I saw that scene in a commercial for it. I couldn't help rolling my eyes and thinking they were made for each other.


u should download the entire scene..so touching. he said he wanted to change his life around right away and get help and all that stuff. the cop said 1st proposal in a cop car he ever saw.


----------



## cannonz

Watching cops reloaded on CMT right now, must be a best of show.


----------



## jamesl

newsposter said:


> i still refuse to believe that every single face i see on this show has a release behind it. we cannot have that many idiots in this country.


you should watch "open phones" on cspan in the morning

its frightening that those people actually vote and feel qualified to speak out on issues of national defense, the economy and gay marriage


----------



## RonDawg

Last night's COPS episodes had not one, but two "Watch What Happens When You Freak Out on the Vegas Metro Cops" scenes. 

The second one (with the suspected prostitute) was the better of the two...she got some good hits on that cop. Of course that just got her Assault on a Police Officer charges


----------



## janry

But, she apologized.


----------



## Bob Coxner

RonDawg said:


> Last night's COPS episodes had not one, but two "Watch What Happens When You Freak Out on the Vegas Metro Cops" scenes.
> 
> The second one (with the suspected prostitute) was the better of the two...she got some good hits on that cop. Of course that just got her Assault on a Police Officer charges


The producer of Cops, Morgan Langley, is also the producer of Vegas Strip. I guess Cops gets the leftover footage to save money. I do know you see the same cops in both series.


----------



## Kamakzie

I hope this show isn't canceled...


----------



## nataylor

'Cops' Cancelled By Fox, Picked Up By Spike TV

http://www.deadline.com/2013/05/cops-cancelled-by-fox-picked-up-by-spike-tv/



> With little fanfare, Saturday's hourlong season finale of Cops actually marked the venerable docu-reality series' last original airing on Fox. The network signaled that the end for Cops was near when it cut back significantly the order for this season to accommodate sports coverage on Saturday. Cops' current 25th season did not premiere until December 15 after more than half a year off the air. Cops marked its 850th episode in February, and, with no plans for the show to return to Fox next season, the producers started looking for a new home. They've found it at Spike TV where Season 26th of Cops will debut this fall.


----------



## newsposter

not even a 'best of' for the last one?


----------



## Kamakzie

nataylor said:


> Cops Cancelled By Fox, Picked Up By Spike TV
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2013/05/cops-cancelled-by-fox-picked-up-by-spike-tv/


At least it will still be on. That's good news I suppose.


----------



## RonDawg

With the move to cable/satellite/IPTV maybe they can start airing more of the cuss words uncensored


----------



## firerose818

"Can't you arrest some rapists and killists?"

Uh...


----------



## mattack

I didn't read the article, but I saw it mentioned elsewhere (maybe when I was browsing news articles earlier).

Anyway, setting up a 'first run only' for Spike seems to be a VERY scary thing.. don't they almost always have generic guide data!?!?


----------



## janry

Looks like 9/14 is the first new episode on SpikeTV.


----------



## Kamakzie

janry said:


> Looks like 9/14 is the first new episode on SpikeTV.


Nice and no pre-emptions!


----------



## Bob Coxner

They should rename the channel to Cops. There are like 200 episodes being shown in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## cannonz

I knew someone would pick it up surprised it took so long. Just last night I was going to look for this thread and ask if someone had, has a built in large audience.


----------



## That Don Guy

Cops was Fox's longest-running show. Now that Fox has cancelled Cops, the network's six longest-running current TV shows (that I can think of) are The Simpsons (late 1989), The NFL (September 1994), Major League Baseball (1996), Family Guy (Super Bowl Sunday 1999), NASCAR (February 2001), and American Idol (June 2002).


----------



## nataylor

On Fox, behind Cops at 25 years, the longest running series (currently airing or not) are...

The Simpsons (24 years, 24 seasons)
America's Most Wanted (23 years, 23 seasons)
NFL (19 years, 19 seasons)
MLB (17 years, 17 seasons)
MADtv (14 years, 14 seasons) 
Family Guy (14 years, 11 seasons)
NASCAR (13 years, 13 seasons)
King of the Hill (13 years, 13 seasons)
American Idol (12 years, 12 seasons)
Married with Children (11 years, 11 seasons)
Beverly Hills 90210 (10 years, 10 seasons)


----------



## mattack

janry said:


> Looks like 9/14 is the first new episode on SpikeTV.


Does it have guide data?

Fox seems to be rerunning this last season lately. (I have a bunch recorded, but sometimes am re-recording the 8/8:30 reruns 'just in case', then checking whether they had valid guide data.)


----------



## janry

mattack said:


> Does it have guide data?




I don't understand your question. It is listed in the TiVo upcoming episodes on SpikeTV as episode 2601 with an OAD of 9/14/2013 and is airing at 7:00 PM central.


----------



## mattack

janry said:


> I don't understand your question. It is listed in the TiVo upcoming episodes on SpikeTV as episode 2601 with an OAD of 9/14/2013 and is airing at 7:00 PM central.


Yes, that has guide data.. thanks.. I forgot to check when I went home.

I expected it to be 'generic' and record every episode, like a lot of cable shows.


----------



## cheerdude

Good to have it back. Looks like Spike is off by about a minute. They jump right into the 1st segment from the opening titles. 

What was weird was that there is about a minute segment around a commercial block; which didn't make any sense.


----------



## nataylor

cheerdude said:


> What was weird was that there is about a minute segment around a commercial block; which didn't make any sense.


That's getting to be a more common thing I see shows doing. They'll have a short little segment, usually something humorous, in the middle of a commercial break. I think it might be to get people fast forwarding through commercials to slow down.


----------



## cannonz

It was a glitch in middle of commercial break (testing for meth) figured would be part of later part of show but was obviously from another show. Is nice they put it on sat at 8 would be even better if they showed 2 new ones.


----------



## nataylor

cannonz said:


> It was a glitch in middle of commercial break (testing for meth) figured would be part of later part of show but was obviously from another show. Is nice they put it on sat at 8 would be even better if they showed 2 new ones.


It wasn't from another show, it was from the later segment with the woman and her methed up husband.


----------



## janry

That was a rather ho-hum episode IMO. I was expecting something more for the first new episode on SpikeTV; maybe a "ho's" episode or maybe someone getting tazed. Oh Well! At least it is still airing.


----------



## ewolfr

Does anyone know if they are actually filming new footage for Spike or are these bits left over from the cutting room floor? The last season on Fox didn't have a whole lot of the weird, wacky and crazy stuff that I've come to expect from Cops over the years and this new episode had the same kind of feeling for me.


----------



## rahnbo

According to an interview with Langley it appears they are new and hopefully it will pick up the pace as per the article. This ep was a snoozer.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Cops-Move-Spike-1070296.aspx


----------



## Donbadabon

I loved seeing the dog pull the peeping tom out of the tree. That was great. I didn't think the dog would be able to get ahold of him, but he did.


----------



## Langree

In the second sequence I felt bad for the elderly woman. her daughter/granddaughter is definitely up to no good on some level.


----------



## verdugan

Langree said:


> In the second sequence I felt bad for the elderly woman. her daughter/granddaughter is definitely up to no good on some level.


Agreed. How sad that the daughter said that she feels safer in the neighborhood with the guy out of jail?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I love when they use the K-9. That dude getting ripped out of the tree by the dog was great. Has anyone else noticed editing differences since the show moved? It seems like they added cuts for commercials in the middle of segments rather than letting the whole thing play out like they used to.


----------



## LoadStar

WhiskeyTango said:


> Has anyone else noticed editing differences since the show moved? It seems like they added cuts for commercials in the middle of segments rather than letting the whole thing play out like they used to.


The segments are edited about the same way as they always have been. What they're showing during the commercials seem like bits that were cut out of the segment you just saw. I think the idea is to either keep people watching, or re-grab the attention of people by making them think the show is back on.

This isn't the first show to do these commercial drop-ins, but it is new to the show with this season.


----------



## RonDawg

WhiskeyTango said:


> Has anyone else noticed editing differences since the show moved? It seems like they added cuts for commercials in the middle of segments rather than letting the whole thing play out like they used to.


Yes. But it doesn't seem to me that they added cuts, but rather had _fewer_ edits than recently.

This SpikeTV version seems a lot more reminiscent of the show's first and second seasons, meaning it looks a lot more "raw." Even the version of _Bad Boys_ they play at the beginning sounds more like the original season, and not the more polished/FM-radio sounding version of recent seasons. I actually like it.

That random scene "flashback" insertion during commercials is just weird though.


----------



## snowjay

2 shows in and we haven't had a taser deployment yet, very disappointing.

The K9 takedown did make up for some of that.


----------



## mattack

BTW, I haven't listened to it yet, but the 9/10/2013 episode of "The Adam Carolla Show" (audio podcast, in case you somehow didn't know), has an interview with Jhon and Morgan Langley, creators of Cops.. (as well as likely a ton of other stuff)


----------



## cannonz

He's seen by someone in house while trying to break in so instead of running away hides in tiny fruit tree in backyard, should have been tassed for being stupid.


----------



## verdugan

cannonz said:


> He's seen by someone in house while trying to break in so instead of running away hides in tiny fruit tree in backyard, should have been tassed for being stupid.


He obviously had some mental health issues and/or was completely high on something. So not surprised he didn't make a smart decision.

But if criminals made smart decisions, then we wouldn't have COPS.


----------



## RonDawg

cannonz said:


> He's seen by someone in house while trying to break in so instead of running away hides in tiny fruit tree in backyard, should have been tassed for being stupid.


The dog chewed on his leg, that is MUCH worse than being Tasered.


----------



## cheerdude

verdugan said:


> But if criminals made smart decisions, then we wouldn't have COPS.


I approve of your capitalization...


----------



## verdugan

cheerdude said:


> I approve of your capitalization...


:up:

Hope we get a taser episode soon.


----------



## janry

verdugan said:


> :up:
> 
> Hope we get a taser episode soon.


or at least a Ho, Ho, Ho episode.


----------



## LoadStar

Another snoozer episode tonight.

As an aside, I think that before tonight, they were still holdover unaired episodes from FOX, and tonight's was the first produced exclusively for Spike. I noticed on previous episodes, they were still crediting Fox Television Stations, Inc. during the closing credits, but in this one, they had credits for Spike.


----------



## snowjay

Oh, I thought we were going to get tased tonight... that last drugged up guy came close to riding the lightning.

The 2 loudmouths in the first episode got off light with just tickets IMHO.


----------



## Donbadabon

I agree, pretty boring episode.

The guy in the store that was maced showed a lot of restraint. 

I was hoping for a taser with the shirtless knife guy. If backup hadn't arrived I think he might've gotten stung.

Whatever happened to that Las Vegas spin-off from Cops? I loved that show, always something going on in the city.


----------



## cannonz

We got are tasing "won't affect me" he dropped like a tree gets up saying told you wouldn't do anything to me.
'


----------



## Donbadabon

They didn't give the standard 'taser taser taser' warning before dropping him. I enjoy that buildup almost as much as the tasering itself.

And not only did he drop, but as soon as they told him to roll over he immediately complied.

I did a search for the 'twenty one gun salute' he flashed, but was not able to come up with anything.


----------



## cannonz

Yeah, the taking it away from him didn't go to well. I think he was a nut did the signs thing just to get pulled over and have confrontation.


----------



## verdugan

cannonz said:


> Yeah, the taking it away from him didn't go to well. I think he was a nut did the signs thing just to get pulled over and have confrontation.


Not only did he drop to the ground right away when tasered, he rolled over and put his hands ready to be handcuffed.

And once he was in the police car he kept saying how he hadn't been acting aggressive, riiiight?


----------



## RonDawg

Donbadabon said:


> They didn't give the standard 'taser taser taser' warning before dropping him. I enjoy that buildup almost as much as the tasering itself.
> 
> And not only did he drop, but as soon as they told him to roll over he immediately complied.
> 
> I did a search for the 'twenty one gun salute' he flashed, but was not able to come up with anything.


The repeated "Taser" warning is more for other cops to get out of the way than to warn the suspect.

That guy just had a major attitude problem, fueled by poor information he likely got that if he gave the cop a hard enough time, he was going to be let go. I don't know about Texas law, but in CA if you are stopped while driving a motor vehicle, you MUST show the officer your driver's license. As far as a reason to stop, again I don't know about Texas, but when that guy stepped out and confronted the officer, I noticed he had earbuds in BOTH ears...a no-no when driving in CA (an earbud in one ear only is OK).

That officer handled the situation well. He kept himself calm, and tried to stall the guy as best as he could until backup arrived. Had he try to take that guy into custody by himself, it would have been very ugly. The only critique I have is when they do the COPS thing and question the guy in the back seat as to why they did it...this guy is not exactly all there and when he's claiming that the Taser did nothing to him, you know you cannot reason with someone who is unable, or refuses, to acknowledge reality.


----------



## RonDawg

verdugan said:


> Not only did he drop to the ground right away when tasered, he rolled over and put his hands ready to be handcuffed.
> 
> And once he was in the police car he kept saying how he hadn't been acting aggressive, riiiight?


What was great about this is how the guy, when the officer threatened to Taser him, told him that they would need "two or three" Tasers and that he would take it away from the officer. Should this end up in civil court, or certain community "activists" trying to stir up trouble by showing how the big bad police are hassling people, the department can pull up this video and show how the officer remained calm but that the violator was the one being the aggressive a-hole.

If the Tasers somehow weren't effective and the officers had to escalate force...those statements would be awesome justification of that.

One more critique of the officer: he said he wasn't going to charge the guy with resisting authority. BULL----! This is a textbook example. Throw the charge at him, if he's not convicted then he's not convicted. Being a nice guy here is only going to hurt him especially in civil court.


----------



## cannonz

He did say would be charged with obstructing him from doing his job, probably didn't go for resisting because even though he was indeed very threatening it was completely non violent. Would have been dropped or very light sentence.


----------



## cannonz

I just realized no one was caught with meth in this ep, been a long time for that.


----------



## janry

cannonz said:


> I just realized no one was caught with meth in this ep, been a long time for that.


I'll spoiler my reply for any that haven't watched the final episode of _Breaking Bad_.



Spoiler



Rumors are Heisenberg is no longer cooking so supply may be short.



To be honest, I have 4 episodes left to go so I'm not sure. Just rumors I've heard.


----------



## cannonz

The red hat was new one, at least for me.


----------



## verdugan

cannonz said:


> The red hat was new one, at least for me.


Same here. They did a pretty nice take down on that guy.


----------



## mattack

I have a bunch of unwatched Cops eps.. but it seems to me that my first run only caught a rerun on Saturday? It tried to record at like 5pm, and caught an ep, but skimming through it, it seemed unrelated to the summary..


----------



## cannonz

mattack said:


> I have a bunch of unwatched Cops eps.. but it seems to me that my first run only caught a rerun on Saturday? It tried to record at like 5pm, and caught an ep, but skimming through it, it seemed unrelated to the summary..


New one was at 8 mine recorded the 5pm one too and a old one a several days ago, noticed the one at 5 and several weeks ago had no description so I guess tivo assumed they were new.


----------



## mattack

Bummer, guess I'll check the to do list more carefully from now on.


----------



## cannonz

mattack said:


> Bummer, guess I'll check the to do list more carefully from now on.


I just removed some more, all had no description.


----------



## RonDawg

Gwinnett County Cop said:


> I'm not as stupid as I look.


I can't imagine the 'razzing he got from my his co-workers right after that episode aired  Add that one to my list of classic COPS moments


----------



## snowjay

I laughed when the cop told the drunk go to go back to his truck and the guy said "how do you know it's my truck?" Hmmm, which one of these things doesn't belong...


----------



## Donbadabon

No tasers this week, but we did see the dog getting the dude on the roof. That always entertain me.


----------



## cannonz

I'm sure the guy jumping off the scooter into back of car will end up on Worlds Dumbest.


----------



## LoadStar

I'd love to know what that second guy was on. He certainly was not sharing the same plane of reality as the rest of us, that's for sure.


----------



## Kamakzie

cannonz said:


> I'm sure the guy jumping off the scooter into back of car will end up on Worlds Dumbest.


http://makeagif.com/i/Mf2aEq


----------



## cannonz

LoadStar said:


> I'd love to know what that second guy was on. He certainly was not sharing the same plane of reality as the rest of us, that's for sure.


My guess would be PCP or those bath salts. He could become a celebrity?? host on Worlds Dumbest.


----------



## firerose818

cannonz said:


> I'm sure the guy jumping off the scooter into back of car will end up on Worlds Dumbest.


We rewound and watched that several times.


----------



## cheerdude

As well as the comment that the cop gave... something like "Do you know physics? No... Well, if you are on the back of the bike going 40mph and you jump off... there is no way you are going to recover"


----------



## cannonz

cheerdude said:


> As well as the comment that the cop gave... something like "Do you know physics? No... Well, if you are on the back of the bike going 40mph and you jump off... there is no way you are going to recover"


And the guy saying he didn't know what that was, after explained to him says yeah I found that out. Like it was scripted for Worlds Dumbest.


----------



## midas

I still don't know why they charged him. As he so gracefully showed, it's not like he could just get off while the other guy was driving.


----------



## Neenahboy

Was it new last night?


----------



## firerose818

Yes...at least it was new to us, anyway. I think it was a new ep.


----------



## Donbadabon

Yes it was new last night.

Mostly boring, IMO. But there was one scene that I liked - a dude on a bike was fighting the cops and not letting them get his hands behind his back. But as soon as the cop told him he would be tasered the dude stopped fighting immediately. You could tell he had been zapped before and wanted no part of it now.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I'm loving the new "Cops Reloaded" series. It's like the best of...wrapped up into 30 minutes.


----------



## janry

Classic "Sorry....There is no vaccine against Stupidity".

And, it was nice of them to start the lawnmower for her though I don't know why she was bothering to mow since she claimed she would move out.


----------



## cannonz

I noticed they put scooter guy in opening credits.


----------



## cannonz

Might want to check to do list mine recorded several more with no description and had more coming.


----------



## janry

Nice PIT maneuver that Indianapolis cop did on the 1/18 show.


----------



## cannonz

They seem to be going out of their way to show the most mundane segments.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

cannonz said:


> They seem to be going out of their way to show the most mundane segments.


I was thinking the same thing after seeing that final segment when they arrested the 'invasion of privacy' guy. It must have been really slow when they filmed that episode.


----------



## mattack

I honestly haven't seen any of the cable episodes, and heck, have a bunch of Fox episodes unwatched.. (YES, I *do* sometimes eventually go back and watch stuff I recorded years ago..)

But with that, I wonder if the new cable episodes were made up of 'leftover' stuff they didn't use on the Fox version.


----------



## NashvilleKat

This past week's cases were hard to follow. Poor guy in the last segment was just getting ready to load up some free meth, for the first time in 8 year no less, and BOOM, Cops get him.



mattack said:


> I honestly haven't seen any of the cable episodes, and heck, have a bunch of Fox episodes unwatched.. (YES, I *do* sometimes eventually go back and watch stuff I recorded years ago..)
> 
> But with that, I wonder if the new cable episodes were made up of 'leftover' stuff they didn't use on the Fox version.


Yeah, I think the police cars in the most recent episode were full size Crown Vics which I haven't seen around here in a few years.


----------



## cannonz

NashvilleKat said:


> This past week's cases were hard to follow. Poor guy in the last segment was just getting ready to load up some free meth, for the first time in 8 year no less, and BOOM, Cops get him.
> 
> Yeah, I think the police cars in the most recent episode were full size Crown Vics which I haven't seen around here in a few years.


I couldn't tell if that was same guy they almost ran down while driving way to fast for that alley way or what ever it was, could have just as easily been kids on their bicycles. What's the hurry for a maybe some guy will be somewhere for invasion of privacy.


----------



## RonDawg

NashvilleKat said:


> This past week's cases were hard to follow. Poor guy in the last segment was just getting ready to load up some free meth, for the first time in 8 year no less, and BOOM, Cops get him.


Yeah it's always their first time when they get caught. Oh and that's not their pants they're wearing when the cop finds the drugs in the pockets.



> Yeah, I think the police cars in the most recent episode were full size Crown Vics which I haven't seen around here in a few years.


When Ford announced that Crown Vic production was ending, many agencies (including mine) stockpiled extra ones to use over the following few years until they figure what what other model to buy. We still have some "brand new" 2011's in storage that have yet to be rotated into service.

It will be at least 5 years before the Crown Vic fully disappears from police fleets. The "shamu" Caprice of the early to mid 90's was in use at my agency well into the early 2000's, and we didn't get rid of the last one until about 2005 or so, though by that time it was used as a spare/special detail/going to court car, and had long been out of regular service.


----------



## cannonz

RonDawg said:


> Yeah it's always their first time when they get caught. Oh and that's not their pants they're wearing when the cop finds the drugs in the pockets.
> 
> .


My brother and me love that, my favorite is guy who says I just bought these pants at thrift store. Cop asks where are pants you wore to store, did you go naked.


----------



## 2004raptor

I think tonights episode is the one they taped in my neighboring county Richmond County - Augusta). I set the DVR to record so I'll try and watch it later. hopefully I don't see anyone I know.


----------



## RonDawg

cannonz said:


> My brother and me love that, my favorite is guy who says I just bought these pants at thrift store. Cop asks where are pants you wore to store, did you go naked.


Last night's episode: "But officer, that's not my jacket" after the deputy found some meth in one of the pockets. Of course I, like everybody else, was also shocked to find out he's on probation with search conditions


----------



## nataylor

RonDawg said:


> Last night's episode: "But officer, that's not my jacket" after the deputy found some meth in one of the pockets. Of course I, like everybody else, was also shocked to find out he's on probation with search conditions


Loved that. "That's not mine, and I haven't even had time to smoke it yet."


----------



## cannonz

And he was going to smoke the meth for his mother for some reason. Cops production company should pay royalties to meth cookers where would they be without them.


----------



## nmiller855

I just realized that Cops isn't showing on Fox here anymore.


----------



## LoadStar

nmiller855 said:


> I just realized that Cops isn't showing on Fox here anymore.


Aside from perhaps syndicated repeats, it isn't showing on Fox *anywhere.* It was canceled but then Spike TV picked it up again at the beginning of the season.


----------



## cannonz

I've been watching Jail recently find it entertaining, Don't know who was originally showing it saw 2011 as date on one.


----------



## cannonz

Just watched one the title was Dead Man Flushing description said they catch man flushing body parts down toilet, I thought odd for a Cop's. After watching was nothing like that in show?? just some pregnant woman falsely claiming someone kicked her in stomach and some guy acting like a nut.


----------



## LoadStar

cannonz said:


> Just watched one the title was Dead Man Flushing description said they catch man flushing body parts down toilet, I thought odd for a Cop's. After watching was nothing like that in show?? just some pregnant woman falsely claiming someone kicked her in stomach and some guy acting like a nut.


The description never said body parts. It said remains. IIRC, it was the second story of the night, and it was a woman who called police because she claimed that the other party was attempting to flush the cremated remains of her dead spouse.


----------



## verdugan

cannonz said:


> Just watched one the title was Dead Man Flushing description said they catch man flushing body parts down toilet, I thought odd for a Cop's. After watching was nothing like that in show?? just some pregnant woman falsely claiming someone kicked her in stomach and some guy acting like a nut.


I remember those two crazy ladies (and I use the term very loosely) at the convenience store. At first I was pissed that somebody would hit a pregnant woman, but once I saw the video I was pissed at those ladies. Glad the store had video cameras.


----------



## NashvilleKat

"Those aren't my drugs."
"That isn't my car."
"Those aren't my pants."

Heard all those but...

"Those aren't my text messages." 

LOL


----------



## cannonz

NashvilleKat said:


> "Those aren't my drugs."
> "That isn't my car."
> "Those aren't my pants."
> 
> Heard all those but...
> 
> "Those aren't my text messages."
> 
> LOL


That guy was just denying everything I was waiting for I'm not here I'm at home in bed asleep.


----------



## cannonz

Starting to look like it has been cancelled again.


----------



## Kamakzie

cannonz said:


> Starting to look like it has been cancelled again.


Oh No! Really??


----------



## JFriday

cannonz said:


> Starting to look like it has been cancelled again.


They're currently filming in San Jose.


----------



## Kamakzie

JFriday said:


> They're currently filming in San Jose.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Jim_TV

I too noticed that there haven't been any new episodes at 8 PM on Saturday nights in several weeks. Of course there are a million repeats on Spike TV as well as more old episodes called "Cops Reloaded" on CMT. Hope to see new episodes on Spike TV soon.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

It's done for the season. They've already aired 22 new episodes, the last one being on 3/8.


----------



## mattack

Jim_TV said:


> Of course there are a million repeats on Spike TV


Many with no guide data, so have to do culling expeditions sometimes. Guess I should try a "Tupper Method" autorecording wishlist instead.


----------



## ewolfr

JFriday said:


> They're currently filming in San Jose.


http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/04/16/cops-tv-show-to-follow-san-jose-police-officers/

And it looks like they just started as well. I've always wondered how many hundreds of hours they must record to get the segments that eventually show up on tv.


----------



## cannonz

JFriday said:


> They're currently filming in San Jose.


Glad to hear it's not cancelled.


----------



## cannonz

mattack said:


> Many with no guide data, so have to do culling expeditions sometimes. Guess I should try a "Tupper Method" autorecording wishlist instead.


I got tired of the culling, cancelled the season pass.


----------



## Jim_TV

cannonz said:


> I got tired of the culling, cancelled the season pass.


I don't mind culling the few old episodes that litter my upcoming recordings scheduling queue once a week or so, but you can always just re-add the season pass back when the show returns with new episodes in the fall.


----------



## cannonz

Jim_TV said:


> I don't mind culling the few old episodes that litter my upcoming recordings scheduling queue once a week or so, but you can always just re-add the season pass back when the show returns with new episodes in the fall.


I didn't mind when was just a few but became more and more, a few even got by and were recorded but luckily some were very old ones I had never seen.


----------



## Jim_TV

It appears that there might be a new episode this Saturday July 12th at 8 PM EDT on Spike TV. My DirecTV DVR program guide lists this as a new episode.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mattack

wait, july 12 is NEXT saturday


----------



## cannonz

I wondered if the guy that insisted on getting tased in recent episode (after hand signs and acting a fool in parking lot) had seen the cops camera van following officer and on the spot thought of his act. Now after seeing ewolfr's post maybe he saw that they would be in his area and might have been driving around looking for them to put on his show.


----------



## RonDawg

There is no "COPS" camera van. The crew rides in the backseat of the patrol car. The KPIX news crew (if you're referring to JFriday's link) would be the ones following the San Jose PD officers. But those episodes have not aired yet.

As mentioned already, there is a new episode on July 12th, but that may or may not be of San Jose PD. Someone earlier in this thread mentioned an episode of an incident that actually occurred two years or so earlier.


----------



## cannonz

I wasn't saying it was that city, just if they announce they are in area what ever area it is. And many times on show I've seen van following with equipment, don't know if it was marked or not. You also see van lighting scene up when they come back to car after chase a lot. And I'm sure the TV station would have a microwave truck near in case something happened to air it before any other locals.


----------



## cannonz

http://www.wkrg.com/story/24411279/cops-reality-show-filming-in-prichard While technically not a van clearly their vehicle, and when camera follows cop chasing someone the camera guy jumps out of a van's side door if suspect runs immediately, (seen from his point of view many times) not after talking to officer (and being filmed by cameraman that was in back of car) imagine how long it would take camera man in back seat of car to get out with camera and chase.


----------



## hairyblue

I saw that news report here in Mobile. Prichard is in Mobile County and very high in crime. I don't get Cops anymore because I don't have cable TV. It's a shame, Cops was a staple of my Saturday TV, when I use to watch it live with friends. 

I am now stuck with Cops Reloaded for OTA tv. Which are reruns repackaged. 

The chief of Prichard shown in that clip has moved on. They told us about in on the news. I don't know if Prichard was too much for him or not.


----------



## RonDawg

cannonz said:


> http://www.wkrg.com/story/24411279/cops-reality-show-filming-in-prichard While technically not a van clearly their vehicle, and when camera follows cop chasing someone the camera guy jumps out of a van's side door if suspect runs immediately, (seen from his point of view many times) not after talking to officer (and being filmed by cameraman that was in back of car) imagine how long it would take camera man in back seat of car to get out with camera and chase.


If there's embedded video in that link, it's not showing when I bring it up on my Mac. All I see is a small pic of a couple of guys standing at the back of an SUV in a parking lot with a camera sitting on the ground.

Almost every episode I've seen of COPS (and I've watched just about all of them) shows the filming of the officer from either the front passenger seat (if the officer is solo) or from the back seat of two-officer units. In early episodes I've also seen them inside of SWAT vans and even helicopters. Occasionally they will film another patrol car from what appears to be the inside of a police car of some sort, usually a Crown Vic.

A big problem with using a separate follow vehicle is that if the officers are giving chase, or otherwise driving at high speed, that vehicle legally (at least in California) cannot also break the law to keep up. In fact, in California any non-emergency vehicle is required by law to maintain a 300 foot distance of any emergency vehicle with its overhead lights activated even if it is driving below the speed limit, like many fire trucks do. Plus a big part of COPS is the live commentary from the officer about what is going on, and they can't do that if they're in a separate car.


----------



## LoadStar

What you are seeing in that picture, I'm certain, is a support vehicle that carries additional equipment (cameras, batteries, sound equipment, cables, recording media, etc.) I'm sure they will probably occasionally intersect with the support vehicle to swap out equipment, but otherwise the filming all occurs from within the squad car, not from the support vehicle.


----------



## mattack

Yeah, in the past, I have definitely seen the camera guy open the door of the police car when he starts running after a guy.


----------



## RonDawg

mattack said:


> Yeah, in the past, I have definitely seen the camera guy open the door of the police car when he starts running after a guy.


Those COPS camera operators are in awesome shape. Even carrying that heavy camera around, they sometimes outrun the cop they are riding along with


----------



## LoadStar

Jim_TV said:


> It appears that there might be a new episode this Saturday July 12th at 8 PM EDT on Spike TV. My DirecTV DVR program guide lists this as a new episode.


I'm seeing odd details about the guide data that makes me question it a little bit. On my TiVo Roamio, it has the "NEW" tag, but also has the (R) indicating a repeat. It also has "First Aired: 7/19/14" in the description, making it a new repeat from the future. 

It also shows it as Season 27, Episode 2, possibly the least odd detail about the guide data.


----------



## Jim_TV

LoadStar said:


> I'm seeing odd details about the guide data that makes me question it a little bit. On my TiVo Roamio, it has the "NEW" tag, but also has the (R) indicating a repeat. It also has "First Aired: 7/19/14" in the description, making it a new repeat from the future.
> 
> It also shows it as Season 27, Episode 2, possibly the least odd detail about the guide data.


On my DirecTV DVR program guide the episode title is listed as "Mohawked Cleaning Service" and says First Aired 7/12/14 (today) so it appears to be new. My DVR also correctly skips over the multitude of repeat episodes on Spike TV all week long and also picks up the next new episode next Saturday 7/19/14 at 8 PM EDT titled "Batter Up".


----------



## LoadStar

Yeah, I've just tuned in an they're promo-ing the new season starting with tonight's episode.


----------



## cannonz

LoadStar said:


> I'm seeing odd details about the guide data that makes me question it a little bit. On my TiVo Roamio, it has the "NEW" tag, but also has the (R) indicating a repeat. It also has "First Aired: 7/19/14" in the description, making it a new repeat from the future.
> 
> It also shows it as Season 27, Episode 2, possibly the least odd detail about the guide data.


Obviously was originally planned to be the second this season airing next week, but for what ever reason got switched, next weeks says aired 7/12.


----------



## cannonz

Jim_TV said:


> On my DirecTV DVR program guide the episode title is listed as "Mohawked Cleaning Service" and says First Aired 7/12/14 (today) so it appears to be new. My DVR also correctly skips over the multitude of repeat episodes on Spike TV all week long and also picks up the next new episode next Saturday 7/19/14 at 8 PM EDT titled "Batter Up".


I'm intrigued by the tin foil I wonder if it's as simple as putting strip in rear window to reflect car behind headlights back into their eyes. For some bizarre reason was a fad when I was kid.


----------



## Jim_TV

cannonz said:


> I'm intrigued by the tin foil I wonder if it's as simple as putting strip in rear window to reflect car behind headlights back into their eyes. For some bizarre reason was a fad when I was kid.


Aluminum foil loose in people's cars is almost always drug paraphernalia because it's used to smoke drugs.


----------



## JFriday

The first episode shot in SJ aired last night.


----------



## Jim_TV

Always happy to see a new episode.


----------



## cheerdude

Does the guide show it as new? I don't see any new episodes now...


----------



## Jim_TV

cheerdude said:


> Does the guide show it as new? I don't see any new episodes now...


My DirecTV branded DVR guide is correctly picking up new episodes on Spike TV at 8 PM EDT since it was mentioned recently in this thread.


----------



## Bob Coxner

*MY* DirecTV guide isn't showing any new ones. This Saturday shows an Indiana Jones marathon for Saturday afternoon and evening.

The guide has been really poor for Cops. I get probably 20 episodes scheduled to record each week since they all have the generic description and no original air date.


----------



## Jim_TV

Bob Coxner said:


> *MY* DirecTV guide isn't showing any new ones. This Saturday shows an Indiana Jones marathon for Saturday afternoon and evening.
> 
> The guide has been really poor for Cops. I get probably 20 episodes scheduled to record each week since they all have the generic description and no original air date.


Labor Day weekend is this weekend. Many shows are not airing a new episode including Cops. However my guide is picking up the new episode on September 6th and it says original air date September 6, 2014.


----------



## Donbadabon

A crew member from the long-running police reality show "Cops" was injured during a robbery on Tuesday night at about 9:20 p.m., Officer Michael Pecha, of the Omaha Police Department, told FOX411.

"There was a robbery in progress, and then there were shots fired and the robbery suspect died from gunshot wounds, and then a 'Cops' crew member was injured," he said.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2014/08/27/cops-crew-member-injured-in-shootout/


----------



## cheerdude

Just saw something on Twitter posted about 20 mins ago saying that the crew member (a photographer) has died.


----------



## Kamakzie

Wow sorry to hear about the camera guy getting killed. Wonder if this cancel the show?


----------



## Donbadabon

Ugh. The cops were the ones that shot and killed the sound technician.

This is one of several stories recently where the police end up killing a hostage or an innocent bystander due to errant shots.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/27/cops-employee-shot/14669517/


----------



## Jim_TV

The supposedly new one hour episode that aired tonight Saturday September 20th was just a clip show with a brief on screen tribute to the poor audio guy that the law enforcement officers involved accidentally shot and killed on the job. No mention of course that they were the ones who killed him.


----------



## fylcsm

cannonz said:


> I wondered if the guy that insisted on getting tased in recent episode (after hand signs and acting a fool in parking lot) had seen the cops camera van following officer and on the spot thought of his act. Now after seeing ewolfr's post maybe he saw that they would be in his area and might have been driving around looking for them to put on his show.


That guy certainty wanted a bigger audience than a shopping center parking lot, probably was a entourage of cop cars in the area.


----------



## 2004raptor

A kinda interesting note. The officer that was featured on the Cops that was filmed locally resigned last week. Apparently there's a pretty big steroid issue within the dept. and his name is on the list so he just quit.


----------



## Adam1115

These people make me NUTS. I just want to shake them and say "I do not consent to any searches, officer." "I'm not answering any questions without an attorney question."

PLEASE, STFU! STOP TALKING!!!!


----------



## cannonz

Did they show a new one Saturday, I haven't checked in a while.


----------



## vertigo235

Adam1115 said:


> These people make me NUTS. I just want to shake them and say "I do not consent to any searches, officer." "I'm not answering any questions without an attorney question."
> 
> PLEASE, STFU! STOP TALKING!!!!


sometimes I wonder if they think lying to the cops is like lying to their parents, that they would just believe them or something.


----------



## Jim_TV

cannonz said:


> Did they show a new one Saturday, I haven't checked in a while.


Don't you just set a Season Pass or whatever your DVR calls it? Works for me to pick up the new episodes like the new one this past weekend.


----------



## VegasVic

Yup last Saturday was a new one.


----------



## Donbadabon

New and boring, IMO. I need tasers and high-speed chases. Enough with the domestic episodes. Unless they involve a high-speed chase followed by a good tasering. You know the ones, where the perp stiffens like a tree and then just falls. Timber!


----------



## JFriday

Jim_TV said:


> Don't you just set a Season Pass or whatever your DVR calls it? Works for me to pick up the new episodes like the new one this past weekend.


I do this but get a lot of episodes with no description as a new episode.

Have they aired any of the episodes that they shot in San Jose? I saw one episode awhile back but that was the only one.


----------



## Donbadabon

Police helicopter camera technology has really improved. The scenes tonight had street name overlays, and even the street address based on where the camera was pointed. I thought that was really cool.
And great eyes spotting the guy in the red shirt behind the bushes. The cops on the ground were right by him and couldn't see him in there.


----------



## rahnbo

I thought that was pretty cool too. I was sort of like of course they can do that once I saw it but was cool seeing it the first time. That dog though, good job, he was NOT gonna give up.


----------



## verdugan

Donbadabon said:


> Police helicopter camera technology has really improved. The scenes tonight had street name overlays, and even the street address based on where the camera was pointed. I thought that was really cool.
> And great eyes spotting the guy in the red shirt behind the bushes. The cops on the ground were right by him and couldn't see him in there.


That was great. I live in Sacramento so the area seemed familiar. Once they showed the helicopter camera and saw the streets I was like "ohh yeah, I'm not surprised it happened in that area."


----------



## cannonz

Loved the guy crashing thru ceiling on camera in 7/22 episode, could not have been more perfect if it had been scripted and blocked.


----------



## rahnbo

cannonz said:


> Loved the guy crashing thru ceiling on camera in 7/22 episode, could not have been more perfect if it had been scripted and blocked.


Not to mention the guy must be part feline falling straight down, upright, and on his feet.


----------



## Langree

just a heads up, the SP should catch it, but Monday will have 2 new episodes, then the hour long special with Terry Crews.

Not sure if the monday move is permanent.


----------



## rahnbo

Langree said:


> just a heads up, the SP should catch it, but Monday will have 2 new episodes, then the hour long special with Terry Crews.
> 
> Not sure if the monday move is permanent.


Thanks for the heads up. I have a manual pass and would have missed it all.


----------



## cannonz

Langree said:


> just a heads up, the SP should catch it, but Monday will have 2 new episodes, then the hour long special with Terry Crews.
> 
> Not sure if the monday move is permanent.


 +1 On thanks, recorded.


----------



## cannonz

Anyone notice the new generic description on Tivo now is -- A British drama about the police.---


----------



## Langree

Looks like the Monday @5 Pacific is ongoing.


----------



## LoadStar

Has anyone heard if COPS will continue when Spike changes to The Paramount Channel next year?


----------



## rahnbo

Bleh the after show was sort of lame. I like Terry but it feels like some heavy editing was done to fit the hour time frame. They spent lots of time in retrospection of previous events but could have spent more time with the guests they had.


----------



## Langree

I was hoping they'd go back to the beginning, bring in John Bunnel for a bit.


----------



## mattack

LoadStar said:


> Has anyone heard if COPS will continue when Spike changes to The Paramount Channel next year?


Woah, the channel is changing again??


----------



## rahnbo

Langree said:


> I was hoping they'd go back to the beginning, bring in John Bunnel for a bit.


They just brought in a few memorable folks. I'd hoped for a deeper introspection of the series other than few highlights. The series is kind of important both for law enforcement and reality TV but it seems like we got a very general gloss over that had zero substance.


----------



## LoadStar

mattack said:


> Woah, the channel is changing again??


Paramount Network: A Guide to All the Programming (and Who's Calling the Shots)

Supposedly changes in January.


----------



## JonC24

cannonz said:


> Anyone notice the new generic description on Tivo now is -- A British drama about the police.---


I saw that too then realized it's for a different show called "The Cops".


----------



## cannonz

New Cops on Spike/Paramount, 1/22 10PM


----------



## MHunter1

While browsing the guide I noticed a new show called Body Cam. It airs Tuesdays at 10pm ET on ID (Investigation Discovery) with the previous week's episode at 11pm. I thought it would be recreations or grainy footage with poor audio but it was all real action from the officer's perspective and any shaky video was slowed down or a still image shown. After-action interviews give details about what the officer was thinking in the moment. I'm a fan of Cops and this show is on par with that series.


----------



## cwerdna

'Cops' Canceled at Paramount Network


----------



## philw1776

"Bad Boyz, Bad Boyz, What cha gonna do when they come for you" is no longer a problem!


----------



## jsmeeker

is LIVE PD next?


----------



## Kamakzie

jsmeeker said:


> is LIVE PD next?


I believe its the #1 show on cable TV so I doubt it but who knows these days..

Dan Abrams
@danabrams

To all of you asking whether #LivePD coming back. . .The answer is yes. All of us associated with the show are as committed to it as ever. We are still discussing some specifics but I want to assure the #LivePDNation that we are not abandoning you.
8:52 PM · Jun 9, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## jsmeeker

Kamakzie said:


> I believe its the #1 show on cable TV so I doubt it but who knows these days..
> 
> Dan Abrams
> @danabrams
> 
> To all of you asking whether #LivePD coming back. . .The answer is yes. All of us associated with the show are as committed to it as ever. We are still discussing some specifics but I want to assure the #LivePDNation that we are not abandoning you.
> 8:52 PM · Jun 9, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


Hold onto your butts because stuff moves fast.

'Live P.D.' Canceled By A&E Amid Ongoing Protests Against Police Brutality - Deadline


----------



## Kamakzie

Dan Abrams
@danabrams

To all of you asking whether #LivePD coming back. . .The answer is yes. All of us associated with the show are as committed to it as ever. We are still discussing some specifics but I want to assure the #LivePDNation that we are not abandoning you.
8:52 PM · Jun 9, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


jsmeeker said:


> Hold onto your butts because stuff moves fast.
> 
> 'Live P.D.' Canceled By A&E Amid Ongoing Protests Against Police Brutality - Deadline


Unbelievable just disgusting by A&E..


----------



## Unbeliever

Kamakzie said:


> Unbelievable just disgusting by A&E..


There's no detail reports, yet, but if all their advertisers pulled their spots, what else would A&E do?

On top of that, LivePD essentially destroyed evidence. They filmed another person dying in police custody, and destroyed the tape.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Kamakzie

Unbeliever said:


> There's no detail reports, yet, but if all their advertisers pulled their spots, what else would A&E do?
> 
> On top of that, LivePD essentially destroyed evidence. They filmed another person dying in police custody, and destroyed the tape.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Yeah destroying the video was not smart. Not sure who made that decision.


----------



## vertigo235

Unbeliever said:


> There's no detail reports, yet, but if all their advertisers pulled their spots, what else would A&E do?
> 
> On top of that, LivePD essentially destroyed evidence. They filmed another person dying in police custody, and destroyed the tape.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Yeah this had to be their undoing


----------



## Generic

'Cops' Was Canceled Amid Protests Of Police Violence. Fox Nation Is Bringing It Back


----------



## LoadStar

Generic said:


> 'Cops' Was Canceled Amid Protests Of Police Violence. Fox Nation Is Bringing It Back


Very "on brand" for them. And that's all I'll say about that.


----------



## lhvetinari

Not a fan of the other Fox properties but if buying into Fox Nation makes it more likely that New Cops survives, I'll do it. 

For reruns, Reelz is running Original Cops on Fridays and Reloaded most other nights.


----------



## VegasVic

Enjoyed the original show but FN has literally nothing else I would ever watch so it’s an easy pass.


----------

